# AUG/SEPT 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Joanne ~ ah hun, i'm sorry. Love and luck to you and all the best for your frosties 

Hi Molly Mo ~ here's one of Minxys fab posts on implantation bleeding that might help you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52865.msg696854.html#msg696854

Angela and Verity ~ welcome to the 2ww.....i'm sure posting here will help you through the wait. Much luck to you 

Angie ~ welcome and HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you....hope you are having a fab day! Loads of luck 

Welcome back Pupz 

Tikki ~ congratulations  Really wonderful news!! Enjoy hun 

Hope everyone's doing ok on here,

Love and luck to those testing soon, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home and new list for you 

Panda 12 Jul ICSI 
Blue Lotus 20 Jul ICSI 
noo69 22 Jul IVF 
elena67 23 Jul IVF 
wishing and hoping 25 Jul IVF  
jax999 4 Aug ICSI 
tea 4 Aug IVF 
liz6969 4 Aug ICSI 
snaffles 4 Aug FET  
Teoroy ICSI 
Top Cat 6 Aug IVF 
CathE 7 Aug IVF 
Tuppence 8 Aug IVF 
doodles4 9 Aug ICSI 
sarali 10 Aug ICSI 
redmond 10 Aug IVF 
MrsJof 11 Aug IVF 
Angie73 11 Aug FET 
ritzisowner 11 Aug FET 
skye 11 Aug ICSI 
LondonJax 11 Aug ICSI 
freespirit 12 Aug IVF 
dazzled 13 Aug IUI 
druzy 13 Aug IVF 
kewlgirlno1 13 Aug 
Pat19 14 Aug  
blondieh 14 Aug ICSI 
jenny76 15 Aug Met 
AnneW 15 Aug IUI
Piketh 15 Aug ICSI  
69chick 16 Aug ICSI 
Jodie Bogie 16 Aug ICSI 
janey71 16 Aug FET 
Diamonds 17 Aug ICSI 
Wicklow 17 Aug FET 
sammij 17 Aug ICSI 
stephanie1 18 Aug ICSI 
howdee 18 Aug ICSI 
vickey 18 Aug ICSI 
Tikki 18 Aug ICSI 
wjs 18 Aug
mary_j 19 Aug ICSI 
AliceF 20 Aug ICSI 
Rocky 20 Aug FET
Joanne R 21 Aug IVF 
sam mn 21 Aug IUI 
EmmaL 21 Aug IVF 
Jaimi 22 Aug IVF 
kazza70uk 22 Aug FET 
finlay foxy 23 Aug IVF 
mistyeeyore 23 Aug IVF 
als2003flower 25 Aug IVF 
sarahfoster4 25 Aug IVF 
Kate0103 25 Aug ICSI  
Hope 2 B 25 Aug FET 
AliR 27 Aug ICSI 
CICLEY 27 Aug IVF 
KTx 28 Aug ICSI 
pupz 28 Aug FET 
veepops 28 Aug ICSI 
bendybird 28 Aug IVF
Ellie D 29 Aug IUI 
molly mo 29 Aug IVF 
VictoriaN 29 Aug IVF 
Lips 30 Aug FET 
fifi76 31 Aug IVF 
Julles 31 Aug IVF  
pinkpaula 31 Aug ICSI
[email protected] 31 Aug IVF 
snow white 31 Aug IVF 

Love, luck and babydust 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Hi veepops,
Just wanted to say good luck. I had 2 blasts put back on monday and yes this is the longest 10 days of my life! 

Good luck I would like to say it will fly past......but i would be a big fat fibber!

Sleep well, drink loads, watch lots of rubbish telly and look after those lovely blasts!
Lots of Love
Angela


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

YIPPEEEEEE Pete won BB!!!!!


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Good Morning!

Is anyone else mad enough to be awake at this hour at the weekend?

I had 2 Blasts transferred on Monday (testing on 23/08/06) and got more spotting today - bright red this time.  Keep telling myself that even if one's gone, I may still have one blast holding on, but trying to prepare myself for the worst!  

Hope things are going better for everyone else and sending lots of  .

Also, notice that most people are having blood tests, but I've been told to just do home pregnancy test and phone in the results - has anyone else been told this?

Angie.


----------



## AliceF (Nov 9, 2005)

I've not posted much on this board although I am on the list at the front.  I have been a bit under par since ET and have spent a couple of days in hospital with mild OHSS.

Well, this morning we did our HPT (don't know how we waited til official test day) and          .  I can't believe it, it was under a year ago that DH was told "sorry, no sperm in your sample" I am so grateful to all the staff at our clinic (Bristol CRM).

I am very sorry to all BFNs this month and can only wish you the best of luck with your next attempts. 

FF has been a lifesaver over the past year so thank you everyone.

Love Alice


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !

Congratulations Alice...........   well done ! 


Angie ...ive also been told to do a HPT i would prefer a blood test to be honest at least i will believe the results ......i had 2 blasts transfered last sunday & have been told to test next friday ......

GOOD LUCK !!

Love HopexX


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Congrats on BFP!!!!   

Sorry for those who got BFN   (((hugs)))

I wondering if someone can answer:

Does anyone know anything about why someone might have full AF day 8 of 2ww?  Im soo      upset.. started spotting yesterday thought maybe implantation bleed but today woke up to full AF with period pains/sharp stabbing pains down there the va**na area (sorry tmi)the lot!!  so did P test = negative


Cant phone clinic until Monday should i continue taking my cyclogest and asprin or should i just call it a day now?

   

Good luck everyone else on 2ww hope your dreams come true         

als xx


----------



## howdee (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi all,

Still reeling in a state of shock as I had a  . Have to confess I did three just to make sure! I went to see my GP to see if I could get the cyclogest on an NHS prescription and he is putting a bet that I have twins as I have had chronic morning sickness (and afternoon!!) for the past week. Can't believe that I have to wait three weeks for a scan to see whats happening!!

Big hugs to all those that need it and congrats to others!!

Howdee x x x


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Als,your clinic would tell you to keep taking the medication till your test date no matter what happens before then so you should just keep going though you probably don't see that there's any point. Just do it anyway-it's only a few days after all and you would always wonder what would have happened had you kept going if you stop,if you see what I mean!


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks pupz!! xxxx als 

Howdee congrats!!! heres to looking at double vision    Good luck with your scan....

xxx

Lots of babydust to all the 2ww's


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh Als, sorry to hear you're having such a worrying time.  I agree that you should continue to take all your medication & just rest until Monday.  If your pain gets bad, maybe you should call NHS direct.  Just relax, get pampered & rest as much as poss.  I know how worrying it is, especially when you've come so far.

Howdee - huge congrats on your BFP.  You must be feeling amazing.  Congrats to all the other BFPs too.

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days.  I went from not-negative-not-positive on Tuesday (BHCG 19) to 32 on Weds to 92 yesterday.  Still spotting, quite badly today.  Am feeling relieved and positive one minute & desperately worried the next.  Everyone's been wonderful, and at least the numbers are going in the right direction.  Sorry I haven't caught up on all the action over the last few days.  Will do more personals when I've found out what you've all been up to...just wanted to reassure Als.  

Welcome to the newbies, and lots of love to you all.

Suzanne x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
We've just come home from a few days in Brighton - needed to get away for a bit to TRY and take our minds of our embies - it didnt work though.  We named our two blasts Thing 1 and Thing 2 and the funny thing was as soon as we left the hotel once we had checked in we turned the corner and bumped into a couple with a toddler.  The Dad was wearing a Thing 1 t-shirt and the child was wearing Thing 2.  It really made us laugh! 

Anyway i am now day 4 and wanted to ask everyone out there what their symptoms are.  I really dont want to be negative but i dont think its worked as until now i've had a very low dull ache in my womb and a strange throbbing ache on the left hand side (felt like when you get sensitive teeth).  But today i've woken up with no pain in my womb whats so ever - does this mean it didnt work and it was just everything getting over the EC and ET.  The only other things i have are sore boobs, very very tired (feel like i've been out clubbing) and headaches.  Its my first attempt so i'm not really sure what to expect on day 4 after blasto transfer - when was it meant to embed?  
Any help would be great as i think i'm going crazy.....


----------



## mary_j (Nov 13, 2005)

Angie - try not to worry too much and get some rest. I had some spotting that started 1 day after yours and we had a strong positive preg test today!    This time we had a blood test. Last time like you we were told to test at home. Personally I found the home test a much worse experience (and not only because it was negative), but some people prefer it this way, to do it on their own in their own time.
Howdee - I'm in a state of shock too, great feeling isn't it?!  
Suzanne - fingers crossed for you x
Kate - My only symptoms were some spotting for 2 days before preg test. Boobs also very sore, but I also had this on my failed cycle and I'm sure it's a side-effect of prgesterone. So don't worry if you don't feel pregnant - it's so early to be seeing pregnancy signs.

Mary x


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Kate

I wouldn't worry about symptoms. 
I had no symptoms whatsover, no pains, implantation bleed, sore boobs, nothing. 
I tested this morning as I had given up hope because of this and had a positive test.

I am sending lots of      your way

Jaimi x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Jaimi - Congratulations on your .  Thats amazing hun with no symptons at all - so maybe there is hope for me.  I'm really not sure what i'm going to do if its negative - dont think i could handle that.  I'm meant to be having a blood test on Friday - do you think if i tested with a urine test of Thursday morning it would be accurate - i think you tested two days early didnt you?  You must be completely overjoyed hun - bet you have a massive smile on your face.  Congrats again  

Mary - thanks for your note too.  I'm going to try not to think about my lack of symtoms and try and get to think positive thoughts again - just scared to think positive and then get a negative.  This wait is just the worst thing isnt it.  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Kate

I bought some ultra early tests with the intention of testing Monday and Tuesday before I went to the hospital. I was so down that I had to try. If you really wanted to put your mind at ease and to help prior to your appointment I would test the day before or the day of your test.
I know some people don't like doing this but I am one of those people that has to be mentally prepared!

Bear in mind that the tests may not be accurate as I have heard of women getting negatives the day before and positives on the day or just after.

I wish you all the best 

Jaimi x


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Weh hey, congratulations Jaimi & Mary.  Wonderful news.


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Jaimi - I think i might test on Thursday morning, the day before my blood test.  I think i'm the type of person that needs a rough idea before the doc tells me the results.  If its negative on Thursday morning then at least i can start to get my head around it before the blood test. My DH keeps saying i should stop worrying about it and no pain can also mean that everything is fine. I wish i could be like him and keep so level headed.  But then i suppose if this was happening to his body then he would be going through the same thoughts as me.  He's been a great support, i couldnt have got here without him.  Really hope i can tell him its good news


----------



## veepops (May 14, 2006)

hi everyone,
am new to this thread:
thanks angela good luck for you too.
kate, i posted a reply on the ISCI thread for you and thanks for pointing out this thread.
i ve done nothing today except put my feet up but i am bored!! my husband has gone to the cricket at eh oval so is sipping champagne,   has anyone else found giving up booze hard, i have!!
good luck to you all
verityx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Verity,
Good to hear from you. I too have found it soooooo hard not drinking. My secret is Beck alcohol free beer - it has saved me   The other one that we have found to be good is Cobra alcohol free - so if you fancy a beer hun i'd try these  
So are you a symptom hunting crazy lady like me??  How are you feeling, today i have no pains so i'm worried that this isnt a good sign.  But silly to start worrying about it, i'm defo going to do a urine test before the blood test though as i'd rather get an idea before the big news ....
How are you coping with this wait?


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Jaimi - some hpts pick up lower levels of the HCG pregancy hormone than others.  I'm not an expert, but I think Clearblue picks up anything over 25, so is quite sensitive.  My HCG levels were originally too low for my HPT, and although they've risen to a low positive, I'm too scared to do another home test.  Good luck.

Verity - I know exactly how you feel.  My DH has just had a cigarette, after we'd both given up AGAIN for this cycle.  The stress has got to him.

I've started bleeding & am kind of numb.

Suzanne x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Verity - just read your other post.  Well done on all those eggs and embies hun - thats fab news!  We were going to freeze but the embies that made it to blasto wouldnt have made it through the freezing and de-frosting process so unfortunately we dont have any.  Just hope one of these two stick.

I've just found a pregnancy strip test on the internet called "ACON Early Detection Ultra Home Pregnancy Tests" - they claim that they can test just 10mIU hcg - do you think it would really work


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Kate

I have been using those and one-step Canadian tests.
I notice that my positive line is a lot darker with the Acon the the Canadian ones.
I personally rate the ACON tests as a lot of my friends had been using them way before I started treatment.

Jaimi


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks very much Lizzy but I can't seem to get into the link you sent me re implantation
regards
Molly Mo


----------



## veepops (May 14, 2006)

hi kate
thanks for your advice re beer, am tempted to rush to waitrose!! 
had tummy ache last night but apart from that am ok, i think the 10 days off work may drive me a bit mad but i decided as i am nurse working shifts i need rest.

i ve got to do my injections now, i m really not liking the IM ones, the needle is frightening!!
am tempted to do an early test, am rubbish at waiting!!
vx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm going to buy some of those ACON test right now  

Its true i have no patience at all ...but i will defo wait until Thursday morning   before testing, i promise


----------



## kazza70uk (Mar 21, 2003)

Mary and Jaimi - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!       Fantastic news.

I did a sneaky test this afternoon (clearblue) and it came up with a faint but definite positive.  My official test date is Tuesday so will be testing daily until then.

I am very nervous as I had a chem preg in March which was very faint on test day, so am just hoping it gets darker over the next few days.

This is so hard!!!!   

good luck everyone xxxx

Kazza


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Kazza - well a faint line is still a line so its got to be good news.  Congratulations  
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that it will get darker on the next test.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Suzanne ~ ah hun, i'm keeping fingers and toes crossed for you......you've been through so much the last few days. Sending many positive thoughts your way  

Molly ~ does it not work hun......i just tried it and it seemed ok  I'll try it again:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52865.msg696854.html#msg696854

Shout if theres a problem 

Hope ~ welcome and loads of luck to you 

Alice, Howdee, Mary, Jaimi and Kazza ~ wow amazing news........congratulations to you all. Here's a link to the Waiting for First Scan thread if you want to join them:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62205.165.html

I'm a bit full of links today so here's another one to www.peeonastick.com......loads of info about peesticks and HCG levels they pick up 

Kate ~ there's been a few ladies who have got BFPs with no symptoms at all so try not to worry 

Skye   Shame BB is over now though but i did like Pete 

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days 

Take care all and have a good weekend,

Lizzy xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello!

Thanks for the replies to my earlier post.

DH and in-laws took me out and spoilt me today, feel much better and bleed has gone back to a very, very faint pinkish spot!  Hopfully this is good news and we're not giving up yet!

Congratulations to all BFP's and lot of baby dust to the rest of us!!!

Angie.


----------



## fifi76 (Jan 29, 2006)

Can I join you pleeease?  
I'm on my 2nd day of the agonising 2ww as two lovely little embies went in on thursday. I test on the 31st of August

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome Fifi76

Good luck for the 31st, got my fingers crossed for you.

Sending you loads of     

Jaimi x


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Can i please join you? I had egg transfer a week ago today and test next sunday... I'm slowly beginning to go  . My DH is analysing every symptom i have had (have felt a little sicky in the evenings) he just told me that he's read the cyclogest information and that is not a side effect.  To be honest tho this is nt a rare occurence to me- i often feel sicky anyway. I really hope he doesnt get his hopes up too much.

I can't stop laughing after hearing all your big 'O' dreams....... i think i'm in La la land. I've never had sexy dreams but as a youngster i had some bizarre and weird ones. Anyhow the other night i dreamt that my car had a problem so i took it to the garage to pump up the tyres that were really flat...as i was pumping them they turned into a giant (but not scary) blow up Tyranosaurus Rex- really hope blow up dolls aren't a fantasy of mine   . This then started chasing me but i couldn't stop laughing so just stood there, but i woke up before it got me. Wouls love this to be a positive sign but i think it's more likely to be my subconscious telling me to get out and have some fun (i've heard laughing alot can improve the chance of implantation)

I had quite bad af type cramps last week but as of yesterday have no other symptoms. Keeping positive and sending      to all of you in the smae position. 

Congrats to all the     and my deepest sympathy and               to those of you who have had devastating news.

Thanks
Sorry for the waffle
AliR
xx


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

Can I join too please  
I had Et last thursday and now hoping my two preciouse little embies can grow 

I test on 31st ...I don't know how I would have coped without the support of all the lovely FF girls on other threads .so lovely to meet some new ones too  .


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Conratulations to all those who have got a   enjoy being the next 8 months and beyond!

For the ladies who get a negative result, lots of        coming your way.

Well im half wat through my 2ww and so far it hasnt been too bad.  Apart from ohss which is very painful the time has been fine.  Im sure the second week is going to be a killer!

For those ladies that testest early, what test did you use.....can i use clear blue's or do they have to be the internet early tests?

Also when do u think i could test- due to test mon 28th but could i do it say sat morning or is that too early-im sure it would show if i was    

How is everone else finding the 2ww?

Love and luck guys   

Bendybird.xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Bendybird,

I know that it's painfull, but having OHSS at this stage is a really good sign. Apparently if your pg, your ovaries start pumping out hormones and this in turn makes OHSS worse. There are a lot of people in your situation who have BFP's . Lets keep our fingers crossed for you!!!

AliR
xx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi to Fifi, AliR, Julles & Bendybird and congratulations on your little embies.  At least we have all made it this far so i think we should be proud of that.  

I'm half way through a 10 day wait as i had blasto transfer. Its driving me crazy   now and i just wanna know either way.  I have my blood test on Friday but am going to do a urine test on Thursday morning as i thought at least it will get be prepared.  I've really tried to be positive as i'm always telling other people to do that. But i think i'm now slipping into the negative state.  Day 1, 2 & 3 i had a very sore low ache but on day 4 it all stopped.  Jaimi and Mary   have made me feel a loads better as they didnt have symptoms either and went onto have their wonderful   , so you never never know.  

I always knew that IVF would be an emotional rollercoaster but i dont think i expected how much.  I think initially expected my friends to know what i was going through but one thing i've learnt along the way that only those that have been through IVF can understand so i'm really glad you guys are out there.  Although my lovely DH is getting worried that i'm becoming a chat room addict    hee hee hee i think i am.

Bendybird - I've just bought some Acon early tests off the internet.  So we'll see if they work.  As i've been lurking I've seen quite a few people get their   a couple of days earlier than the official - but then there have been some where it came up negative and went onto be a positive.  So i dont know i think its down to the individual and how best you can deal with things.  For me i will defo want to get an idea before the blood test.  I dont really want the nurse being the first person to tell me its a  , strangely i'd rather see it on a pregnancy strip.  Dont know why....


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

I think that  those of you with day 10 blood tests who are going to do hpt's should remember that it's perfectly possible at that ealry stage for an hpt to be bfn and a blood test bfp. Also it's soooo early at day 10 that there's no telling which way it might go after a bfp.

Sore boobs too at that early stage mean nothing-I'm sure it's all the drugs or pending af and is nothing to do with a positive result.

Re beer now that is somehting i am an expert on. Here's the list in order of most preferred first:-

Becks
Clausthaler
Fustenburg Frei
Kaliber


Cobra does not feature on this list as i thought it tated like soapy water!!  

Also some are non and some are low alohol but you'd have to drink millions of the low alcohol ones to do any damage so don't worry about it.

Still can't  find a decent non alcohol wine in the uk but my sister in law in canada has apparently found a shiraz there so I'll ask her for the details!!

Hope that helps. Well it does help but it's still not the same 

I'm back to work tomorrow and that's when the 2ww will be a nightmanre as I'll be agonising over every feeling. At the mo I feel vaguely pre menstrual. Fab!!


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello all you lovely fellow neurotics, and welcome to the newbies.  Hope your 2ww goes quickly & you get the BFPs you wish for.

Just want to update you that I've had full AF since yesterday.  On Tuesday, my test day, my HCG levels were an inconclusive 19, then they went up to 32, then 92 on Friday.  I'd had such a traumatic week, but was starting to believe this little fighter was going to stay.  I can't see how that could happen now.  Was feeling numb yesterday when AF started, but now just overwhelmingly sad & can't stop crying.  This is so hard.  .  

Congrats to all the lovely BFPs, and     for those for whom it hasn't happened this time.  Continue being the wonderful support to eachother that you are, and I really wish you all get your dreams come true very soon.

Suzanne x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

((((Suzanne))))) big hugs to you. I'm so sorry hun about AF arriving.  Hope your DH is looking after you, poor you. What a terrible way to wait for it too - i'm not sure how you have managed to deal firstly with an inconclusive result followed by several days of waiting and now this.  Hun hope you are ok xxxx


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Suzanne, so sorry to hear your news after all the ups and downs  .  Been having spotting and bleeding on and of myself and test on Wednesday - I dont think there's anything anyone can say to make it better, but maybe as you got so close this time, next time it will work! 

Lots of love and   and hope your being looked after today.
(If its any help, yesterday had bleeding and DH took me out for the day and just a bit of normality and fresh air seemed to at least stop the tears for a while).

Good luck next time!
Angie.

P.S.  Have you done another test?  I have been told that it is possible to have bleeding and still be pregnant, so may be worth it to be sure?


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Suzanne, so so sorry to hear your news,I don't understand all these ups and downs we are out through.
Big big hugs
molly Mo
x


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

OH MY GOD...A.R.G.C. HAVE JUST PHONED AND LEVELS HAVE GONE UP TO 407 SO EMBIE STILL GROWING, even though I have full AF.  They've told me to have complete bed-rest & come for more bloods on Tuesday.  This is so weird.    (sorry for shouting!!)
Welcome Lily.
  
Suzanne x


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Fantastic news Suzanne.

Keep those feet up and be pampered like mad!!!

Love
Angie


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Piketh, 

I have a friend who is 14 weeks pregnant and has bled the whole way through it, two type normal af and spotting. Her baby is completly fine....so fingers crossed your baby is just being naughty already!!

Angie, how are you feeling? Any twinges, nausia? How is the bleeding?  I have a positive feeling you have one of those really naughty babies as well!

Keep positive.

Lots of Love
Angela


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Suzanne,

I am lurking on this board (I usually hang around with the Clomid girls) but have been following your story.

Just wanted to say that a friend of mine went on to have a gorgeous healthy baby boy after bleeding on and off all the way through her pregnancy, and was on bedrest etc and was told more than once that the baby might not make it but in the end she and he were absolutely fine! I also have another friend who had IVF and a lot of bleeding during her pregnancy and she ended up having a little girl who is now 3 years old and perfect.

So it can all end happily - I hope things work out for you.


----------



## wjs (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Piketh

How are your levels today ? Looks like they are going up well so far

I have had the same problem - had a BFP this morning with a level of 35 - very worried as did a HPT on Thursday and showed positive but have shown negative on HPT ever since - last pregnancy started at 100 but misscarried at 7 weeks
Clinic doing another blood test tomorrow and re checking NK cells


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Have posted on the general IVF chat but been very worried as today had a huge, emotional , stressful argument over a family matter and I am 3 days post ET in 2ww.
Been worrying how embryo/s could still possibly get to implant after that whilst also realising that very unrealistic to have no stress whatsover in your 2ww.
help!
Molly Mo
x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Hi Molly,
My friend (the one that has bleed from the beginning) is now 14 weeks pregnant. She found out her father was dieing about 16weeks ago. She conceived, was with her father throughout that time and then 3 weeks ago buried him.....and is still pregnant. The baby wanted to live. 
Obviously the best thing you can do is avoid stress, but if the baby wants to be in this world i doubt an argument will stop it. Just rest now speak kindly to the embies and don't worry!
Angela


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

just to let you know af started yesterday 2 days before test day, so bfn for me again.

congrats to all those bfp.

good luck to anyone testing soon.

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Sam mn

Don't give up yet and still do test as planned!  I started bleeding on Saturday and then it stopped all of sudden!  Still waiting to test on Wednesday, but staying positive - you never know.

Also, read Angela's e-mail (finlay foxy) - her friend had AF and is 14 weeks pregnant!

Good luck, hugs and baby dust.

Angie.


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Sam, am so very sorry darling.  Hope you can get through this & ultimately get your wish.  

WJS, this levels business is terribly hard.  I never even knew about it until this time - just thought you got a positive or a negative & that was that.  I really feel for you.  I don't know if you've been using different brand hpts, but some detect lower levels of HCG than others, which could explain the positive/negative.  Also, my clinic have said they're unreliable at an early stage, and they have us drinking so much water that that can give an unreliable result.  Hold out for your blood test tomorrow.  The important thing is that your numbers go up.  Sending lots of hugs.

Molly Mo,
I think we're so emotional and with everything our bodies go through, it's inevitable that we get angry & upset.  Try to put all your positive energy into thinking about growing your embies.  

Tilda & Angela -- thanks so much for the positive stories.  I'm so worried, as the bleeding has been very heavy all day now.  I wonder if my embie levels had risen this morning, but maybe I've subsequently miscarried today, as I can't believe it could survive this heavy bleeding.  Sorry if TMI and sorry for self-indulgence.  The only thing that's keeping me positive is the support from all of you.

Jinty - thanks for the good vibes, as always    Also Kate, Angie, Ali, Bendybird, Pupz (especially thanks for the beer info), Fifi, Julles, Jaimi, Skye, Mary, Kazza, Alice, Hope, Howdee & anyone I've forgotten.       to all.

Suzanne x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sam ~ really so sorry hun.....take care xxx

Fifi, Ali and Julles ~ welcome to the 2ww and loads of luck to you all  Julles ~ how cute is your puppy, my doggy looked exactly the same as a pup. What is she/he?

Wjs ~ good luck for your test tomorrow......i hope that your levels are going up, all the best hun 

Suzanne ~ ah hun, what have you had to go through the last few weeks!!! So pleased about your levels.......good luck for Tues 

Molly Mo ~ just a big old hug for you 

Hope everyone else is keeping well,

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## fifi76 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all,

 to you all.

My friend had two proper af's so didn't even realise she was pg till the third month! I believe bleeding while you're pg is quite common. It'd be silly for me to say, don't worry about it, but I hope you can take some comfort in knowing that bleeding and pregnancy aren't mutually exclusive.

How long did you all take off work after ET? I had ET on thursday. I've got OHSS and was in lots of pain until yesterday but now its more like discomfort that comes and goes and I'm not sure whether I should go back to work or not. I'm really really bloated and my tummy is huge and thats another reason for not wanting to go back to work as I don't want anyone asking me any questions. Any ideas how long it'll take for my ovaries to go back down to their normal size?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there,
Suzanne...Wow! Keeping everything crossed for Tuesday, go on girl! ...thanks for your support too.

Sam...so so sorry, so upsetting, all my sympathy, best wishes and luck for the future.

Angela, so happy she is now 14 weeks but yet so sad for your friend with what she has had to deal with in the past 16 weeks.Thank you for your words to me.  

Molly Mo
x


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks ladies for all your support. i wish evryone of you     in your journey. sorry for lack of personals but feeling v sorry for self (not good i know) trying to snap out of it. waiting to hear from the clinic to see we if we can have treatment again this month.

lots of love and  to you all

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Morning all,

Sam, you are so strong.  Glad to see you're thinking about going again.  Sending you lots of hugs.

Als - Thanks for PM darling.  Hope you've been able to talk to your clinic & get some answers & support.  Thinking of you & hope that bleeding has stopped.

Molly Mo - hope you're relaxing.  Easier said than done.  

Kazza, how is the hpt testing going  Hope that line is getting stronger.

Angie, glad that bleeding has stopped.

WJS - thinking of you for today's blood test      

Fifi - I would take as much time off as poss, especially as you've had OHSS.  Can your clinic give you a doctor's note?  Mine sign us off til test day if necessary.  It might be worth asking.  You've been through a lot so need time for your body to recover & to welcome your embies.

Love to everyone I haven't mentioned.  Sorry I've been a bit mad the last few days & meant to be telling Kate about the HPTs, not Jaimi (as you certainly don't need that info now Jaimi).  Put it down to hormones or early senility.  Am still in full AF mode, so don't know what to think, but am so grateful for all your support.

Suzanne x


----------



## VJ35 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hello All

Hope you are all OK!
Just thought I would let you all know that it was a  for us this time!
We are absolutely gutted! Got a few spots on Wednesday so did a test and it was -ve! Was supposed to be in work but DH rung my boss and said I was in a bit of a state and wouldn't be in! He also rung the hospital and they said not to panic and to ignore the test (which is easier said than done) Think I knew deep down all along.... Anyway spent all day in bed apart from when I was in the loo about 100 checking for signs (of which there were none) I almost wish there had been as it only got our hopes up again. 
Went all day Wednesday with no more signs and most of Thursday as well then in the afternoon there was more! Think I had already resigned myself to it being negative as found myself not able to cry! 
Still did the test on Friday which was -ve again but still hadn't had full AF ( all the false hope was driving me mad)
Old witch finally turned up in full force on Saturday (whilst shopping at Bluewater to try and cheer ourselves up) so now we are going to try naturally for a couple of months then start this rollercoaster again. 

Went out for more than a couple of drinks on Saturday 
Had nother little cry on Saturday! Life is just so unfair sometimes.

DH has been great! He puts everything into perspective. Like he says we may not have gained anything but we have by no means lost anything, we still have eachother and our lovely families and there is always next time so we are just hoping for a miracle some time in November!!!

I would just like to thank you for all of your support over the last few weeks! Do't know how I would have managed without you all!!!

Good luck to anyone testing soon! I hope there are lots of  !!!

I will still be popping in daily to catch up on how you are all doing!!

Much love and luck to you all

xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Loads of Congratulations to 

Alice, kazza, Howdee, MaryJ and Jaimi        I bet you are all on    


And Sending loads of        to Als2003 and Samnm

and a huge welcome to Fifi and Jules

Piketh -- well honey I dont really know what to say babe, what a rollercoaster you are on right now I bet you feel as if it wont stop, I am keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you and I really hope it comes out positive in the end, keep us all posted sending you loads of       

I am now halfway through the 2WW and cant wait for the next week to fly by I am looking for the best Birthday Pressie ever!!!! - 

Have a good day all

Ktx

Also sending big hugs to Vickery


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

My very dear FF

Thank you so much for all your positive vibes which much have worked wonders. This morning I did a test and it was feint but was definitely  .

I hope this is a good omen for everybody on this nightmare rollercoaster.


Emma
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Congratulations Emma Well done hunny

Kx


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Congratulation to Emma and any others with BFP.

Due to test on Wednesday and getting really nervous now!  Still getting some spotting and I know this doesn't necessarily mean anything, but terrified that I know what the test will say.  Currently stuck between: can't wait to know one way or another, and: don't want to know as at least I have hope at the moment.

Lots of Love and Baby Dust to everyone.

Angie.


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Just wanted to say a big congratulations Emma               
Fanastic new hun xxxx


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Well hello all,

Vickey - am so sorry to hear your sad news.  Enjoy the time away from this madness with your DH.  I've said it before, but I've always found that having something to look forward to together with DH really helps to move on.  I know nothing can make up for the loss, but if you can have a little break away together, it really might help.  I hope you get your little miracle.  

KT, here's some          to help get your through your second week.  When's your birthday?  Mine's on Thursday, so hope my little fighter stays to celebrate.

Emma,       .  Congratulations!!!

Angie, good luck for Wednesday.  Not long now.    .

Am still in full AF mode, but another blood test tomorrow.  Slowly going crazy!

Love & good vibes to you all.

Suzanne xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank you all so very much for your congratulations messages.  It really has not sunk in at all yet and I keep thinking I am going to wake up and it was all just a dream!!

I also want to say how much I feel for those less fortunate with -ve results.  It is so hard to come to terms with but I found it did get easier and you just have to look to the future and not what might have been.

Angie - I would strongly recommend against testing early.  I did a test on Saturday which was feint and it was torture waiting for today to see what had happened to it.  It was still feint today but the clinic has told me a positive is a positive.  If you can hold out, I would really recommend it.  I know how hard that is and I did manage to do so for my previous 3 tx but this time I just couldn't wait for some reason.  Be strong and you will be amazed how quickly Wednesday will come.  Sending you lots of  .

Emma
xx


----------



## kazza70uk (Mar 21, 2003)

Hello everyone

EmmaL - Huge Congratulations - you must be over the moon.  

Angie - Good luck for Wednesday - I will be thinking of you. 

Piketh - What can I say!? My thoughts are with you and sending you so many    positive thoughts.  Fingers crossed for BT tomorrow .  I am feeling positive for you.

wjs -  

MollyMo - Don't worry about the stress from the arguement.  Just really try to chill now and take some time out for you and your embies.  Do lots of lying down every moment you can and do some deep breathing and a bit of visualisation never hurt.  Only positive thoughts now hunny - your embies are the most important thing.

Sam Mn -    - please make sure you do your test on the correct day though - its really importnant as we all know that af can still come even if you are pregnant.  

KTx - Half way!! Is it going really slowly?  Hope you too are doing lots of relaxing and putting your feet up.

Fifi - Hi! I have only done one fresh cycle but I was hugely bloated and from what I remember I stayed that way for about two weeks.  It's horrible isn't it? I was so scared that people would think I was 6 months pregnant and would ask me "when's it due" - so I practically hid in the house for the 2WW ! 

Well guys, I officially test tomorrow but have tested again today (several times) and it's still  .  I am happy but still very scared after my chem preg last time.  I keep getting negative thoughts all the time and have to push it away and tell myself "today I AM pregnant" - I hope this little embie sticks!!!!

Take care all

Sorry if I missed anyone.

Kazza


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi ladies,
Kazza-good luck for tomorrow-doesn't seem like you need it hun, wow!
Emma-fantastic, fab news, well done!
Angie-good luck, as we all know, spotting is not the end lots of times, sometimes the complete opposite !
Vickey-I am very sad for you.I also agree ( from experience) that to make a plan to do something nice/go away helps a little.
I Still feeling stressed that I was so stressed yesterday but trying to remain positive
Molly Mo
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Vickey ~ so sorry for your BFN hun.....wish you had got better news  We have a 2ww thread for those trying naturally if you want somewhere to post until your next tx  Look after yourself xx

Suzanne ~ much much luck for tomorrow  

Emma ~ congratulations hun.......so pleased for you 

Kazza ~ fab news hun....will keep everything crossed for a very happy and healthy 8 months 

Angie ~ not long hun.....loads of luck 

Hope everyone is ok......love and luck to all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

vickey so sorry to hear your news. 

suzsane you really are on a rollercoaster. hope there is some good news for you soon.

congrats to those who have bfp.

hopefully will be having diui again this month, just waiting to be matched with donor. so all being well should be back on the dreaded 2ww in about 10 days time. thanks everyhone for your support. i dont know how i would cope if i didnt have this place to come to. kazza i did do a test sunday (1 day before test day) first wee of the morning as well and have a particularly heavier + painful af just to rub salt into the wounds. so there really is know hope. congrats on your bfp, hopefully this cycle is the one for me so i can be joining you.

good luck to everyone testing soon. 

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## wjs (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats to Emma and Kazza - FAB news

Piketh - good luck for tomorow and have a great birthday - my Dad's birthday is Thursday too 

My levels has risen a bit from 35 yesterday to 44 today - at least it is going up - retested my NK cells as they think this may be the problem - another test on Wednesday.

Feel a bit more positive today - I was worried the levels were on their way down 

Good luck to everyone testing soon


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Kazza -  Congratulations, stay     and lots of sticky vibes your way.

I just want to thank everyone for their positive comments - it means so much to know that so many peopel care about eachother on this site.

Good luck and baby dust to us all.


Love
Angie.


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

I am now back from hols and time has certainly slowed down, i am on day 8 of the wonderful  .  so only just half way through, i have another week to go and test on 29th August!

It was definately nice to get away and spend some quality time with DH as i'm sure you are all aware this does put strain on your relationship!! especially with the mood swings! (or should i say my mood swings!  )

I've been fairly positive so far, but since i've been back i've not been as positive... maybe its the being home from hols blues and knowing i've got another wk left!!! 

Last time i did IUI they didnt give me the trigger injection... and this time they did, and the doc seemed quite surprised i'd not had it last time, do you think that was a mistake on their part or do you not necessary need it?!

Sorry for winging!! am reading too much into it!

Big Congratulations to all those     

And Big Fat    for those less fortunate,

And finally load of      to those still waiting.
Bye for now

Lots of love and hugs

E x x


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello all. Was back to work today which was predictably not good. Actually it was not too bad but it def meant I was thinking about this much more and also was dieing to get home to get on this web site! Not only that but dh has just spent hours on the pc doing precisely nothing and not picking up my dirty looks!!

Today my boobs are still sore but not getting any sorer or less sore. It's day 10 for me ( I test on day 18 since the real test day ( 17) is a sunday). Also I'm getting endo pain in my lower back and legs. This I think cannot be good because 1) it usually cranks up in the days/weeks before af and 2) if pregnant then endo should get better and not worse. So can't help thinking this is  bad thing.

Does anyone know if you get a bfn with medicated fet when you can embark on another transfer? After the af after the bfn can you use that as the start of the next one and start down regging 21 days later or do you have to wait or would it be better to wait for the next normal af (or more?) to happen ?

Also as you know my test date is day 17/18 but seriously when do you think I can do an hpt and expect an accurate result? I will def do an hpt on sunday which is actually my test day as there's no way I am getting a nasty phone call with bad news at work without any forewarning but what do you think? My embies were 2 and 4 cell when transferred. Dh is away all weekend so there's no way I will be able to stop myself.

Not sure how I'm feeling today but think I'm on the cusp of turning from wanting the 2ww to speed up to wanting it to slow down. In some ways the thought that a week today I will know for definite is v scary-until then you at least have your hope. 

Have got acupuncture tomorrow night which might keep me sane.

How are you all? I am amazed how well you are bearing up-particularly WJS and Piketh. I wish you sooo much good luck over the coming days.

PS Should also say that I thought I was getting stretching cramps today till realised that if that's what they were my uterus had mysteriously relocated to near my lungs!!  

Love to all.


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks girls for your welcomes ..
LizzyB ..thanks ,Boo is now almost 1 year and she is a little pup rottweiller(only about 8 weeks old in the piccy ,I have her mum too and helped her whan she had her pups so she is ultra special ...she's a love but a bit cheeky now .

Fif76..I had Et same day as you but I was much luckier than you in the fact that I didn't have the OHSS..you have every reason for staying off work if you don't feel up to it ..and its easy for me as I have a desk job and my colleague and boss have been great and so helpful and supportive .You can only do what you think is best but you need to take care of yourself and your precious babies as you have been through so  much already  ..are we testing the same day too   .I am testing on 31st 

Molly Mo ..hope your feeling better today .. 

I think it's gonna take more than the   to get to know you ..this is a busy thread 

       
to all you ladies with BFP ....so lovely to see so many .

and lots and lots of      
to anyone needing them ,I hope your next treatment will be happy for you .

Piketh and WJS..i cannot beleive what a rollercoaster ride you are on  .
I so hope it all has good happy endings ..   

Well I don't really have anything to report (is that normal   )a few aches and twinges which i am totally over analysing   Roll on test day  31st August .Back at work today as i thought it would help take my mind off  the waiting  doesn't work does it  


Love to you all 
Julles 
xx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Good Morning Ladies,
Well it is for me. I did the pee stick test this morning and it's a     
Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Angie now it's your turn. We have cycled together. Live less than 20 miles away from each other, went to the same hospital and have the same first name. If that isn't a sign you will get a   i don't know what is.


Thank you for all your support.
LOL
Angela


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Angela

Fantastic news        !!!

I am soooooooooooo happy for you and DH - you deserve it!!

Hope DH and mum and looking after you and enjoy every second of it and let me know how the scan goes!

Lots of Love
Angie.


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi girls

can I join, had 2 frosties put in on 16th and been off work till today, going out of my mind.

Lots of positives on the list which is fantastic.  It does me the world of good to read everyones posts to reassure myself that i am not crazy on my own.

I'm no good at all the wee icons so forgive the plain email.

Can you add me to the list I test on 30th August, though I'm not sure I can wait that long.

Positive vibes to everyone

Lips


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Angela Congratulations hunny, wow this is looking like a really good vibe site at the moment lots of BFP's around lets hope they continue to follow for us all

Ktx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,
can I join you all, I had two 4 cell grade B embies transferred on 18th, this was day 2 because the clinic (royal in Belfast) close on saturdays!!!! I'm a bit concerned that they were transferred so early, even though the clinic said that it made no difference.
I feel really tired and v- worried and it is only day 4. I'm due to test on 1st september and I'm never going to last.
Anyone else from NI on these boards?

Best of luck to everyone.

Siobhan


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello Lips & welcome

I think this is the worst bit - the 2ww - but there's lots of lovely people on this site supporting eachother and helping eachother through.

I test tomorrow and am terrified.

Good luck to you and lots of baby dust.

Love
Angie.


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

hi all,
As you probably know I had a BFP on thursday and on sunday (during my sons 2nd birthday) I had a bleed, only there when I wiped but I was so scared. I have rested ever since and no blood for 24hrs. It was hardly anything but very scary. Now just have smelly discharge (tmi - sorry) normal colour. Cant do anythng until scan on 6th September so i am on my own 2ww now! Everyone says it is very normal and midwife said that having no pains is a good sign. She also said she has 3 people a week ring and say the same thing so It is common, doesnt make me feel any better but I will try and stay positive.
Well done to the BFPS and so sorry to those with sad news.
Take care

Ruth


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Ruth

Sorry to hear of your scare.  If its any help, I've read that it is very normal in pregnancy for discharge to smell much stronger than normal.

Try to take your midwife's advise and try to stay positive.  Put your feet and be pampered if you can.

Good luck on your extra 2ww and lots of baby dust.

Love
Angie.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wicklow take the midwifes advice and I am sure everything will be fine I will keep my fingers crossed for you and I await to hear your scan has gone well and you get to hear the little beans heart beat


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining in.

Had my first ET on Friday, 2 Grade 1's put back, and feeling so nervous about it all. Have to test on Tuesday, so worried that we'll get a BFN but realise I can't have done any more, I sat on my backside all weekend, and have taken it really easy at work. My gorgeous DH won't even let me walk to the station!

Good luck to everyone, thinking of you all. 
Love Vix


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey angie

good luck for tomorrow I have everything crossed for you.  Siobhan Im from NI too and am having my treatment at Royal also.  I test round same time as you.

Wicklow/ruth

dont get too worried bout bleed, I had lots of bleeds when i had treatment a few years ago and went on to have my wee girl, I was a nervous wreck.Had bleeds sporadically throughout pregnancy and had scan each time and all was well, so stay postiive.

Lips


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi All

Ruth.. wishing you all the luck in the world hun     as mistyeeyore says 'put your feet up'  

Mistyeeyore good luck with your test tomorrow.. sending you babydust for BFP  

kazza70uk Congrats hun on your BFP  

Lips welcome and good luck.. sending you babydust for BFP  

Sindybelle welcome and good luck  .. sending you babydust for BFP  

finlay foxy Congrats on your BFP    

Julles & Fif76 Good Luck to you both sending you babydust for BFP  

Piketh & WJS wishing you lots of luck xxxx  hang on in there  

pupz, Ellie D & VictoriaN Good Luck to you sending you babydust for BFP  

Molly Mo sending you lots of hugs hun ((((hugs))))

vickey sending you lots of hugs hun ((((hugs))))

Sorry if ive missed you off my list.. im totally shattered from doing this.... thinking of you all what ever stage your at sening you all    

lots of love and hugs

thanks for being there it means so much to be able to come onto FF and have a moan or ask a question without being judged.... xxxxxxxxxx

getting all emotional now so signing off.... als xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Molly Mo/Pudge ~ sorry, i've been a crazy lady.......here's the link again and i promise this time it will work 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52865.msg696854.html#msg696854

Hope this helps 

Will catch up later, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

everyone 

Well done Finlay Foxy     ..what a lot of lovely good news on this thread ....

How are we all doing on the  ....

Just popped on while on lunch at work so can't do loads of personals ,
But you know i think considering we are all hormonal and that has scrabbled my brain i think we all do pretty well keeping up with each other ..  the support on FF is invaluable ... .

Good luck to evryone testing soon ,sending you all  
welcome  to Lips and VictoriaN and Sindybelle (I think we met on another thread ) 
Fifi76 ..how you doing  
Love to you all 
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Anyone heard from Kazza70uk, Rocky, as they were due to test yesterday and today


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Just want to let you know that I've just had my results of this morning's blood test, and unfortunately I have lost my little limpit.  Levels had dropped to 121.  .

Thanks for the wonderful support & many kindnesses.  Congrats to the BFPs, good luck for tomorrow Angie & hold on tight WJS...I'll be thinking of you.  Good luck to the newbies too.

Look after eachother, and I'll drop by soon.

Suzanne xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Suzanne sending you a massive cyber


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

Piketh ..so sorry    
look after yourself and DH


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Suzanne

So sorry, you got so close!  

  & Lots of Love

Angie.


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Suzanne - I'm so sorry hun, really feel for you as youve had such a tough time waiting. Hope you are ok big  xxxx[br]: 22/08/06, 18:14Angela - I've just read your wonderful    post. I'm thrilled for you YEAHHHHHH    . Fantastic news, you give me hope with my little blasto's.

I'm now on day 7 and the waiting is driving me crazy. Started getting AF cramps yesterday that have continued on today. Not sure if thats a good or bad sign. Is there anyone out there also on day 7 - i'm testing on Friday would love to swap symptoms. I know its a bad thing to do, looking into every twinge but i just cant help it.....


----------



## fifi76 (Jan 29, 2006)

wow...what a busy thread. how am I going to keep up with you all  

Congratulations on the   's. Keep them coming! 
A big   to those whose time it hasn't been this time  

Thank you for all of you who gave me advise to rest and take it easy. I've done exactly that and I feel so much better now. I've decided to go back to work tomorrow to take my mind off things....I hope it works...from the sound of some of your posts, it doesn't really do the trick.

Take care everyone  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
               


ps. Julles - yep, I test on the 31st too. How are you coping with the wait hun? Nerve wrecking isn't it.........


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Suzanne  

So sad.....

Much love and many hugs, Lizzy xxx[br]: 22/08/06, 19:21Sam ~ hope you are ok, good luck for the IUI......look forward to having you back on here 

Als ~ so sorry for your BFN hun.....many hugs 

Wjs ~ good luck for tomorrow....hope those levels are still rising 

Ellie ~ welcome back......hope your holiday was fab 

Pupz ~ sorry you are getting endo pain hun....keeping fingers crossed for you,

Julles ~ she's a cutie  My doggy's a black/tan mutt but looked the image of yours when she was a pup, she's 9 now!

Angela ~ congratulations hun, really so pleased for you 

Lips ~ welcome to the 2ww and welcome to FF too  What a beautiful photo of DD! Loads of luck to you,

Siobhan and Vix ~ welcome to you too.......happy chatting on the 2ww 

Ktx ~ Kazza got a BFP......she's posted on this thread  Rocky's not been online so not sure,

Kate and Fifi ~ hope you are both doing ok 

Angie ~ good luck for tomorrow   

Much love all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Piketh-feel rubbish for you-you were so close . I hope you are getting heaps of support at home. Take care. 

I've done an hpt today so the    did not work. Actally it's just as well as otherwise I'd have done no work at all. You may think it's too early but my ( ex) snow babies have been in for 11 days and were 2 and 4 cells so by my reckoning the clearblue test that works 4 days b4 af is due should work now. I've never known clearblue to be wrong either way so i'm pretty    DH upset too though trying to keep up appearances.


----------



## wjs (Sep 13, 2004)

Piketh
I am so sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Suzanne, I am so sorry....
Molly mo
x


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Good Morning!!!!

Is a feint line still a line Did "First Response" test this morning and there is definately 2 lines there!!!

I'm in shock!!!

I don't know if I dare believe it and I'm still getting spotting, but I think I just got a  !!!!

I'm going to test again in an hour and I'm going to ask Lister for the blood test this afternoon to be sure and see what the hormone levels are, but there's definately 2 lines!!!

Lots of Love
Angie.[br]: 23/08/06, 05:45Hello again!

I've just done second hpt and definately got .

A huge thank you to everyone for your support.

Lots of Love
Angie.


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

angie,
Huge congratulations to you. Hope blood test goes well today, keep us informed.
Piketh - really sorry hun, you nearly made it.

i have not bled anymore and still feel very sick so i am keeping my fingers crossed for the scan in 2weeks
Ruth


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies
Sorry to butt in but I wanted to say to PUPZ - don't be too down hun! *11 days is still too early*! I know these early pg tests say all sorts, but read the small print! They only work so early in 65% of women! They are *NOT* 100% reliable for early testing!
It aint over till its over hun! Keep positive, keep taking care of yourself and test again on day 14 hunni. Will have everything crossed for you!                        
Love and     to everyone on the 2ww
Tracy
x


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Morning ladies

Suzanne - so sorry to hear your news x
Angie - congrats to you, let us know about your blood test later

I'm testing on Tuesday 30th and having some weird feelings, has anyone else been having period pains, very sore boobs, a few spots and generally feeling a bit pmt-ish? Feel like I'm about to get my period, is this a bad sign?

Vix 
xx


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Vix

Thanks for congrats! All your simptons are the same as I've had - been spotting since last Friday.

Godd luck and Baby Dust.

Angie.[br]: 23/08/06, 09:05Sorry, so excited cant spell.

simptons = Symptoms. Godd = Good

Lots of Love
Angie


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All

Angie  fantastic news, what a high to get those two lines.  Fantastic news.

Pilketh, so sorry it didnt work this time, hugs and kisses.

Pupz test again daily if you have to and dont give up til you get to the 14 days.

Vix, im testing 30th also, have had sore boobs, pre menstrually but no spotting.

Wicklow hang in there ps r u from wicklow?? 

This 2ww is awful.  Ive been preparing for this for so long, from initial visits to losing weight to starting sniffing etc and now we are in the home run and its all hanging in the balance.  I have to keep telling myself that at least I have DD and try to keep positive.  V hard.  Roll on 7 days.

Keep positive girls.

Love Lips


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I wondered if  I could join your thread. I'm also on my TWW after IUI on Sunday(20th). This is my third attempt and I feel more nervous then ever. I know this sounds crazy but I have woken up today feeling really well and refreshed and this has somehow sent me into a nervous panic in that I feel that I somehow feel better if I feel crap and have cramps or tiredness.   I know that it is still early days - ie day 4 but shouldn't I have sore boobies or something by now .. if only from the Cyclogest?
Sorry for sounding so nutty in this mail... its just one of those days I suppose.

Melanie xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys

Pupz - You naughty girl you, day 11 is far to early to test, wait until day 14 and test again and dont give up just yet.

Congratulations Mistyeeyore I bet you are on  

Have a good day guys 

Only 116 1/2 hours to go for me...........

Ktx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Firstly well done to Angie   is fab news.  I'm sure you cant stop grinning from ear to ear!

For me i'm very depressed today and cant seem to get myself out of it.  I have taken Friday off work as i dont think i could be there as its test day.  I really want to do a urine stick but i know its too early.  I am now on day 8 of the blasto transfer so if i did it today it wouldnt work would it
Blood test is booked in for friday at 9.30am, so i should now by 12 noon.  Very scared, very worried. I now have no symptoms, my boobs dont hurt anymore.  I know that symptoms are different for everyone but i really think if they started off hurting they would continue if i was pregnant.  So i think it was the cyclogest that started the pain and now my body is use to it.  Just feeling very low today - all i want to do is cry. Is this normal two days before test day??  Sorry for the depressing post. xxx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Kate

hang in there you r so close to test date.  No two people have the same symptoms.  I feel ok one minute crazy down the next.  Stay strong

Losts of positive vibes   talk soon

Lips


----------



## pudge (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello ladies 
can i please join your thread. i don't post that much on any thread more of a reader,but feel i really need to share my thoughts and feelings. during the 2ww 
little bit of history on me 
1st IVF at the Hammersmith had EC on 18th  managed 15 eggs with 7 fertilising, with 2 good 8 cell transfered on Monday 21st. unfortunately the remaining eggs were not good quality  so not able to freeze them. but thankful we got the 2 good ones.

So now with the rest of you ladies on the 2ww I'm only on day two and finding it difficult. have booked two weeks off of work and intend to spend as much time in the horizontal postion. we go back for bloods on the 1st September.

thanks girls and sending you all postive vibes and trying to stay postive myself

pudge
x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kate 
Try and stay positive hunny we are all different, it might mean your pain threshold is better than others so dont worry please
I am testing on Monday so lets hope this is a good bank holiday weekend for the Kates

Ktx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Just thought I'd drop in too.....

Day 5 of 2ww on my 3rd IUI, and enjoy all the fun that is 'cyclogest pessaries'..... Keeping a diary cos I know that helped me last time, although not many other people doing that at the mo'. Feeling reasonably even keeled for the time being, and today is my last day at work until after test date, so that's mood enhancing too. 

Hello to Kate, Mel, KT, pudge and Lips.....!!!!

Leoarna x


----------



## VJ35 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hello All

Haven't been on for a while and have just read all of your lovely posts!
Just wanted to say thanks so much for all your kind thoughts!
DH and I are going away for a few days in September for our anniversary! We will have been married 3 years and it has gone so quickly!

I will start posting on the "trying Naturally" thread for the next couple of months but please don't forget about me here as I will be back.......

Thanks again for all being so supportive and friendly!!

Good luck to everyone who is testing soon.. I will be popping in to see how you all are!

Much love to everyone who didn't get the news they were hoping for.. fingers crossed for all of us next time!!!

Take Care
Vickey
xxx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks Kate & Lips for your good vibes.  I'm hoping i'll be more positive tomorrow.  The waiting has hit me harder than i thought it would.  Never realised it would be this hard just to wait to find out! You guys are obviously alot better at it than me 

Hi to Leoarna & Pudge - hope you are doing well on your 2ww.  Look forward to seeing your updates x


----------



## Sibers (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you dont mind if I join in.

Im on day 6 of the 2ww, this is my 3rd cycle.  I got a BFP on my 2nd cycle but sadly mis-carried at 8+3 both cycles were at Holly House (self Funded)

My 3rd cycle has been at St Barts (NHS Funded) I didnt respond very well to stimms but thankfully they managed to collect 5 eggs from 5 follies of which 3 fertilised.  I had two put back one was 3/4 cell the other 2/3 both grade 1.

I woke up early than normal this morning, I felt very very bloated, the kind of bloated you feel about two days before AF arrives, then I had a few sharp twinges whilst travelling into work.  Other than that I've had nothing else. 

I keep thinking back to try and remember how I felt when I got my bfp - I cant really remember the first week but I do remember about 4/5 days before I was due to test I was positive that AF was on her way, I felt so tired and miserable and cried for two days because I was so sure it hadnt worked.  I was also told test two weeks from EC not ET at HH.  At Barts I've been told to test 2 weeks from ET ??

I will be over the moon if this cycle has worked for us, its one thing having to go through IVF but having a mis-carriage with IVF is just double bad luck, but we have to pick ourselves up and carry on.  I keep telling myself than when I get my baby, it will be a precious miracle and we will all get our babies.

Good luck to all the other ladies on the 2ww.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Sibers, your story is a lot like mine, and I think we are only one day apart testing. I'm with you on the double bad luck thing, and again, I'm with you on the precious miracle thing. 

Greetings to all, how nice it is to find somewhere to be while we go through this madness!!!!

Leoarna


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

lips - not from wicklow but dh was! Near Greystones! You from Ireland?
Ruth


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi 

Wondered if i could join you all...............we had Ec Mon 21st August got 10 eggs, only 1 fertilised but it looks like our little 'Junior' is a fighter.......and our embie is back with me 

But the boredom has set in already  

C x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Channy
Good to meet you.  Sounds like you really have a fighter with your little embie.  Good luck hun, looking forward to ready your daily posts.
Kate xxx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Lips thx for your sensible advice-I have now cornered the mkt in hpt's! Incidentally it was bfn again this am ( day 12). not surpised. And yes I am reading the small print. I'm actually a lawyer so so far I've found approx 25 different meaings to it!!

had fallen out with dh too but we're all fine now. i'm finding this much harder than the last time. Think if manage a third i will get signed off work the whole way through as am not sleeping with the worry. GP has previoulsy indicated willingness to do so thankfully.

Grrrr-hope everyone else ok  is required!!!   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw Pupz.....keeping everything crossed for you 

Angie ~ well done hun.....congratulations!!  Look after yourself and be very happy and healthy 

Ruth ~ when is your scan....hope you are doing ok 

Welcome Melanie, Pudge, Leoarna, Sibers and Channy......love and luck to you all on the 2ww 

Pudge ~ will IM you.....did you see the link. Totally my fault it wasn't working 

Vickey ~ good to hear from you....have fun going away with DH and much luck to you 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Pupz just wanted to send you some      hope youre ok hun xxx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks kate and looking at your earlier post it seems you are a day behind me with the feeling low and the mysteriously no longer sore boobs!

 

Love to all

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Pupz, I am thinking of you...Molly Mo
x


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Kate......Thanks for the welcome sweetie, yes you do read the time of this post right its 2.10am and im still up          for you xx

Pupz.......Thinking of you xxxx

Lizzy.....Thanks for the welcome 

Well had abit of an emotional night tonight and am only on Day 1      Dh and I had abit of a row, about nothing inparticular and i went to pieces  

Hope you are all well xxx

C x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Just popped back on here to see how Pupz had got on - and all you lovely 2ww'ers!

Channy - I see you!  Sorry you had emotional night last night hunni, gonna give you one huge hug on Thursday!!!!

Loads of            for all you ladies on the 2ww, wishing you all the luck in the world!

Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

to all those testing today and tomorrow .

As for me-day 13 in the 2WW House and it's still BFN!

So i'm going to post some      

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks ladies for all your support and congrats!

Lister didn't want to do blood test, so dont know hcg levels, but they assured me that the home tests are so reliable (when used on the right day) that there was no need for blood test and a positive is a positive.

Lots of love and luck to everyone and I wish you all BFP's !

Angie.


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Girls

good luck to kate i think testing today everything crossed for you and anyone else testing that ive missed.

Wicklow I am from Ireland, Newry, Co. Down, doesnt seem like too many of us find the site here.

Welcome to all the newies, i was the same read for ages and then decided I would post, it helps to have that somewhat anonymous rant.

Pupz on the board it says you test 28th   Keep testing til the last possible day.

Channy hang in there with DH, she says ha.  I think we have great expectations of them suddenly becoming an emotional crutch overnite and they dont know what to do for the best, walking on eggshells the whole time. It will be fine.

Hugs to all

Lips


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome Channy to the 2WW mad House.

Hi everyone else, finally on the end stretch of the 2ww as only 92 hours to go now, somehow this seems like nothing now when we started with 336 hours, trying to stay sain but not sure I am doing to well  I am so desperate for a BFP!!


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I did a urine test this morning and it was  .  But this is only day 9, however i did have a blasto transfer so i am already ahead by a few days.  I just had to do the test today as my DH is away tomorrow when i have the official blood test and i just wanted to be able to give him a hug with a result.  I know it might be too early, but also i've read that some ladies have got a feint line the day before the blood test.  I dont know how to feel, i feel better in a strange way that i did the test.  As i now feel ready for tomorrows blood result.  I really hope with all my heart that my lovely little blasts are in there fighting fit and the urine test was just too early.  I have my blood test tomorrow at 9.30am so i'll know by lunchtime.  The AF pains are still there, but not as bad as last night and I havent had any bleeding yet.  So that might be a good sign but i know that the cyclogest can stop AF from starting for some people.
Anyway feel empty i suppose.  Just hope it works, am not going to be too negative as tomorrow is the real test.  I'm just going to see today as a practise for a negative.  My DH is still really positive and believes that they are still alive.  So here's hoping he is right.
Pupz - hope you are doing ok, i'm sure its hard without AF and a , but i'm always reading stories where it took another week to get a   Fingers crossed for you hun that either way you get an answer soon so that you can move on to the next plan.
Channy - wow cant believe that you were awake in the middle of the night, must be the stress.  Its the worst waiting isnt it.  If you are anything like me then i have no patience whats so ever.  If its any consolation in a day or two it will get easier as you get use to it.  Then towards the end it gets harder again (well that how its been for me).  
Hi to Lips - hope you are well today.
Anyway i'm sure i'll be back later today as i cant stay away.  But please keep your fingers crossed for me tomorrow, I cant tell you how much i want it to be a


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kate I am keeping my fingers crossed for you hunny

Ktx


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

everyone 

so many of us here now   Good luck to everyone testing soon

Hi Channy ...good to see you here .so ET went ahead ,great news .Look after your little passenger and as has been said before I think maybe this is a very emotional part and maybe the partners and hubbys don't realise that as they see it as another part of the process ..which it is but quite and anxiouse wait..I am sure it will sort itself out ..good luck on the  .

Molly Mo ..how you doing  hope your taking it easy 


Fantastic news on all the    and lots of   to our ladies who did not get the results they so long for .. .

Pupz ..I hope that you get a positive after all ..no more testing untill test day (Tomorrow? )

Welcome to the new ladies  

sorry for not many personals I have to pop on the internet cafe at work due to losing my BT connection thanks to BT    aarrgghhh!!!!! just when I need it the most . Connection should be back in a few days ...not quick enough for me .
I am now officially half way through the  ,a few twinges and a bit tired (I so hope that is a good sign )but it doesn't seem to be going quick enough ....

Love to you all 
Julles 
xx


----------



## pinkpaula (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Girls. If it's ok, I'd like to join you all. I am just half way through my 2ww and going bonkers already.  
A little about me. I had ICSI with Donor eggs done at Kiev, Ukraine. We had ET on 14th and my test date is 31st. We flew home last friday, very late, and came back to prepare my DD 3rd birthday party on the Saturday, and DH sorted a BBQ on the Sunday. I am panicking i didn't relax enough. I was determined though not to let DD suffer and miss out. I had the sore Boobs and now they don't seem so bad. Maybe it's because I poke them about 100 times a day to make sure they are still sore!! 
I am desperately looking for any sign, all reason gone from my head. I felt nothing at all when I concieved DD naturally, not a twinge or a single uncomfortable moment the whole way through my pregnancy. Yet here I am being all worried and stressed out. 
I hope you girls don't mind if I join in. 
PP xx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi PP,

Wanted to drop you a quick note to set your mind at rest... I know how it feels when you start off feeling slightly anxious and then before you know it, you have gone to the land of  
Basically you mustn't worry about looking for symptoms - if you look through all the different threads there are hundreds of women who get a BFP but have virtually no symptoms throughout there whole TWW. If you were having stomach cramps you would no doubt be telling yourself that this was a sign that it hadn't worked so really you can't win.  I've had IUI twice .. once resulted in a BFP and the other in a BFN - what I can tell you is that on the occasion when I would have put money on it that it hadn't worked, it did and on the occasion when I felt pretty confident it had worked it didn't!!! So there is absolutely no way of knowing until you get to the test date.  You just need to stay positive and think that it will work and hopefully it will!!!

Thanks for everyone who keeps me inspired on this site - I was only telling my mum this morning (whilst in a tearful hormonal turn which came out of nowhere) that it feels as if the only people that truly understand what I am going through are on this website. I'm sure I hurt her loads by pointing out that neither her nor my DH understand me at the moment  - (god I hope this nasty streak is down to stress and not a huge change in my character!!)

Love and Luck to everyone of you out there xxxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there,
Julles-hi, I am doing ok thanks but over analysing every single non symptom during my 2ww.yes, still worried from the stress at the weeekend but also either telling myself yes, of course it has worked or no, don't be so daft, of course it hasn't!In reality...going bonkers!!Boobs did hurt but not so much now so worried about that too.
Life is a dream. (not).When is your actual test day?Are you feeling as sane as you sound?

PP-just to moan again...exactly what I have been saying...did have sore boobs, not so much now?

Mn23160-Thanks for your message to try and reassure people about symptoms or lack of them.

Molly Mo
x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good Luck all testers tomorrow:

Pupz,
SarahFoster4
Kate0103

Fingers crossed girls

Ktx


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Girls  ..

Welcome to  Pinkpaula..I also test on the 31st,actually I think there a few of us on that day ..good luck  

Molly Mo ..I can't believe you said that ...me sane    ..never .But I think FF really helps ..That makes me sound really sad as if i have no friends ..I have honest  . they just don't know .
I test on the 31st ..are we testing same day ?


MN23160..   I think my hubby thinks i have had a personality transplant ..I am snapping at him for everything ..even the dishwasher breaking is his fault (even though he never uses it  )

Good luck girls 
Julles
xx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi All,

haven´t been on much during my 2 ww because i have taken a different view to it this time and felt alot better, been reading about others but just not logged on.
Sorry to hear that the 2 others that test on the same day may  have not been successful, i am getting very nervous now as i test tomorrow.

I have done evrything possible as we all do, been alot happier this time and totally stress free so lets wait and see. I had 3 eggs in this time so the odds are a little more in favour.

Sorry again to all bfn´s.

I´ll let you know tomorrow, we are going to try and hound the medical centre to hurry the results because last time i had to wait until 5.45pm, i was beside myself..

Sarah

xx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone - just wanted to wish my other buddies that are testing tomorrow good luck.  I'm at the docs at 9.30am for the blood test so i'll know by lunchtime.  I now have no AF pains at all.  So who knows what an earth is going on ... maybe it will be postive tomorrow.  I'm starting to get excited now rather than scared.  Cant wait to read everyone's   tomorrow


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Good Luck Kate, lets go for Gold. It´´s just getting through the last night thats been the hardest for me.

Sarah
xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

good luck all who test tomorrow!!....
julles, I test on tues 29th
Molly mo
x


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Verity

I gave up alcohol a month before I started tx.  We had ICSI too - ET due on 25th Aug.  Hoping the little embies grow and divide nicely.  Collected 10 eggs - 6 fertilised.  Wow, you have only 4 days to go before testing day - how are you feeling?

My dh has made the most of me not drinking so I've been the driver!  I must say it's been wierd being the only sober one at the vast amount of BBQs we've been too since June!  

Good luck and thinking of you

Sledgegirl.
xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Good luck to tomorrow's testers!!!!!!

It is day 20 of my cycle and I pumped up on progesterone, and today I have had the lightest of bleeds (6 days after basting). For the first time in this 2ww I've had that rollercoaster feeling, and have just trawled the websites reassuring myself that it could just be implantation bleeding this early. Xing everything I've got that it stays light or disappears fast.

Blimey, how did we end up dealing with all this madness?


Love to you all, Leoarna xxxx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi all you lovelies

Channy-try not to worry about you and dh-being over emotional is normal and it is really galling when they don't seem to understand but then why would they? It's a bit like pmt-you know why you are ratty and teary but that doesn't stop it happening! I had my big row with dh the other day and it's all fine now. Just try to not stress yourself out too much on things that don't matter and I would say try to stay off work if poss.

Lips-just to clarify re my test date,the date the hospital gave me is monday 28th but the actual test day is sunday 27th . It's been moved to the monday as the labs aren't open at the weekend. Also, they routinely test on day 17 ( yes 17!!!!) so tomorrow is day 14/15 post transfer.

the last fet I had my actual day was a saturday that was then moved to the monday which was easter monday and the labs were shut so then it moved to the tuesday! So at least I knew there was no mistake in the result!!

Kate-have absolutely everything possible crossed for you  and all the other imminent testers. 

I'm going to keep testing to stop psychosis but am also starting to think about the next time- 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## veepops (May 14, 2006)

morning everyone,

hope everyones test results today are positive,   
waiting game over for some., relief.
sledgegirl, result on managing the giving up booze before treatment, i had all good intentions but failed till i started sniffing.

am testing on monday, cant believe i am wishing the bank hols away, but i am!
trying to think of what to do if treatment fails, probably notting hill carnival although i swear each year i will never go back.!! 

anyone been having nightmares about ivf, i have, woke up last night with tears in my eyes.

good luck everyone.
vxx


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2006)

Morning all,
I've been reading your posts for the past week and only just decided to join in.
I'm on my first ivf had ec 15th, et 17th and due to do a hpt on 31st.
I've been trying very hard  to stay positive and to not think about it all.It's impossible! 
I've had a bit of cm which I've been mentally scrutinizing and convincing myself that it hasn't worked, I've even been surfing the net looking for evidence that cm after et is normal with a bfp. i wasn't expecting to be analysing every visit to the toilet the way that i am! I'm driving myself crazy.

Kathy
x

good luck to those of you who test today!

congratulations to all the BFP's
so sorry to all those who didn't achieve their bfp this time.


----------



## veepops (May 14, 2006)

hi
is anyone else on the progesterone injections, plus the heparin? am finding the IM ones a nightmare.. i hope this is all worth it.
vx


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello ladies,

Good luck to everyone who is testing today, hoping for BFP's!

Can I join you? Had ET yesterday and test day is Sept 7th. Mine were only on day 2 but I notice most of you seem to have gone to blastocysts. We were not offered that as an option so don't know if that affects my chances  

Trying to stay relaxed and take what comes. I have decided that it really doesn't matter what I do (within reason) It is really just down to luck so I guess I will just have to wait it out!

Anyone else testing on the 7th?

Sarah xx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

GOOD LUCK to all our ladies due to test          

Sarahev.......Hunny my embie didnt get to blasto, we had ours put back day 3   I test on the 4th, so not far in front.....Get those feet up girl

Veepops......Big (((HUGZ))) to you sweetie xx

Pupz......Thanks for that sweetie


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya welcome to all the new girls wow there are alot of us on here now, sorry Pupz I thought you were testing today but you are the same as me Monday I am also wishing this weekend away even my birthday which is on Sunday, I am hoping for the best Birthday Pressie EVER!!!

Fingers Crossed for Kate0103 and Sarahfoster4 roll on those BFP's

Ktx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Every one,

Mines a BFP !!!!!
Can´t believe it, but the lady at the clinic does not speak good english, does any one know what 34 with 70 means for the bllod count, she said that it is a very good result.

Need to go and calm down now till reality of multiple birth hits... i had 3 eggs put in....

Good luck to every one else.

A very happy Sarah
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sarah Congratulations that is great news I bet you are so excited.

3 Put Back Wow you could have triplets in there hunny (hope you dont mind me asking how old are you hunny? Why did you have 3 put back?)

Ktx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi gals,

Can I join you..we had ET yesterday with the last of our frozen donor embryo's...2 put back on day 3. Both 3-cells. One grade 2 and one grade 2-3. Channy, I test on the 4th too so     it will be good day for us both!!

Sarahev - blastocyst embryo's are a little more developed in the lab but only a few clinics have the technology to do it and all the rest still acheive good pregnancy rates with day 2/3 embies. T compare blasties with success rates for day 2/3 is like comparing apples and oranges..You sound like you have the right PMA to this waiting lark...having done it way too many times before, I am now using the time to be a lazy mare without any guilt whatsoever. Have planned some nice treats for myself and hoping the embies will respond well to the happy vibes   !!

Veepops - the progesterone injections are horrible aren't they. I used them last cycle and my hips were like black swollen tomatoes by the end so I do feel for you..I am back on cyclogest pessaries 3xday this time (luvverly!) but have a progesterone level check on wednesday and have been told if my levels are low then I will need to supplement again with the gestone jabs   I found it helped to put some frozen stuff like bag of peas on the area before to numb it a bit and then have the jab. Oh and singing at the top of my voice also helped take my mind elsewher ('How much is that f-ing doggie in the window?' was a particular fave   )

Kathy - symptom-checking and especially knicker checking is absolutley normal, especially in the last week, we all do it and all drive ourselves   over it!!! Not sure how long you have to wait still but hang in there!

KTx - happy birthday for Sunday...speedy clocks till your test day!

Sorry, not sure of everyone else's names yet but wish you all the best of luck at whatever stage you are at and fingers crossed for the BFP's we all long for..

Oops just seen...

Sarah - congrats on your    ...hope you find out more details very soon!!! Wishing you a happy, healthy rest of your pregnancy!

Chat soon
Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hello everybody can i join you im day 4 of 2ww ive  had cramps down there and also shooting pains this morning has anyone else had the same. congratulations to all the bfp could you tell me what grade embies you had put back ps test date 5th sep


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Ktx,

I am 34 and had 3 put back in because my first IVF i produced all very Grade a eggs, no result, frozen grade a used no result so she said because of this to give me a better chance would i like 3 in. So of course i said yes...

Sarah

xx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Sarah - I've just seen your post. WOW hun big big big CONGRATULATIONS
        

How are you feeling, bet you cant believe it.  I really hope i'll be following your good lead and posting my   in the next hour or so.  I'm soooooo scared!  Just went to the loo and had a little stringy brown bit of old blood - havent had any so far.  But am not going to worry about that as it could be from EC or ET.  I cant bear the wait..... 
I'm so chuffed for you sweetie its the best news.  At least one of us has had a positive.
xxxxxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow Sarah that is great news our clinic wont allow 3 unless you are over 35,

We had just the 1 put back this time as I am 30 (31 on Sunday) and it was our first go and it was a grade 1 and 8 cell so we felt you couldnt ask for better really, unfortunatly we have non frozen so really hopping for a positive outcome, if not I really am committed to having 2 put back next time.

Glad to hear 3rd time lucky for you, and hey 3 could be your lucky number you might have triplets too

Well done hunny I am so pleased for you 

Kt

PS Kate Fingers crossed for that call hunny....


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Mikeysgirl.......Here's hoping chick, i only had the one embie put back it was grade 3, 5 cell....Hope your resting up chick xx

fudgeyfu........We had a grade 3, 5 cell embie put back ;

Sarah.........CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE xxxxx

kate.....Have got everything crossed for you sweetie xxxx


----------



## veepops (May 14, 2006)

hiya

fudge, i had stomach pains and cramps for the first few days after ET so dont worry
mikeygirl thanks for injection tips, am starting to feel sick at the thought of injections so will try your frozen peas treatment.!!
kate good luck for your results
Kt, you test the same day as me, i am wishing monday to come so fast.

i ve got no symptoms at all now so am worried, not even my normal pmt aggro!!
vx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

can i join you mickeygirl and channy im testing 5th its my first time im having fet had all embies froze due to polyp had either of you had any symptoms i dont know about you but im going out of my mind


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

The waiting is driving me crazy - they said it would take 2 - 3 hrs for the results.  So i should be getting a call any time now.  I feel so sick.


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

We're here with you Kate hunny xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Fingers Crossed............ Cant wait to hear your news


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all

just popped on.  Sarah fantastic news, thats fantastic.  Thrilled for you.

Kate, im waiting with you, everthing crossed.

Loads of new people, Im now on day 9 of my 2ww and still going mad.  Having all sorts of symptoms but know that they cvould mean anything.  Have got tender boobs but get that with AF, also could be side effect from cyclogest or it ccould mean im preggers, know what i mean, each twinge has a load of possible causes.  

Cant really remember the last time, should have kept a diary, oh well, getting through the next 5 days will be a huge challenge.

Im really bad at doing all the names but iom reading everyone and crossing everthing for all of us.


Love n hugs

Lips


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Sarah, big big congratulations!!! Fab fab fab!
kate, thinking of and praying with you.
Molly mo
x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hello everbody does anybody know if you can get af as early as day4 on 2ww as i have been getting cramping down below i also had shooting pains this morning i went to the loo about half an hour ago and there was a tiny amount of brownish blood there is it too early for implantation on day4 the embies went in on day2


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi fudgefoo

have i spelt that right.

The bleed could be anything from implantation to a bit of blood from the tranfer which is like smear test
Dont think it could be AF this early especially if you are on a medicated cycle r u?? 

Im no expert but hope that reassures you.. Sometimes spotting is a good sign, stay positive.

Lips


----------



## pinkpaula (Mar 23, 2005)

Sarah, fantastic news for you. There are some web sites that give Beta numbers, if you're not sure try and do a google search and see if that gives you any info.

Kate, really nervous for you, minutes seem like hours at times like these......fingers, toes and everything else possible crossed for you.

PP xx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Well still waiting.....think i'm slowing going around the bend.  Rang them at one o'clock and they said that they will phone me back in half an hour so its got to be soon.  I've just ironed a new duvet cover to keep my mind occupied.  I never iron anything - now i know why its sooooo boring.
Anyway just knicker checked again and the wierd little brown stringy thing that i got this morning is no more - seems clear again.  So i dont know - but will know the truth soon.  Hope the blood test actually made it to the hospital ..... thanks for hanging in there with me everyone


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Kate


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

kate0103 waiting for you....


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Girls 
Just popped in real quick as at work and no internet acess (thanks to BT )all weekend untill 29 aug   arrrgh 
how will I cope ..

well done  to sarah  on your BFP     I bet you are over the moon ,as so you deserve to be ..well done 

Fudgeyfu ..I had a few cramps and twinges up to abut day 5 after et ...feel a little sick all the time now ( I hope that is good)didn't have any spotting but i heard that could be implantation bleeding or even from the ET ..call your clinic if you are worried .try not to stress  .


Nothing going on with me today ..just feel a little sick ..anyone else get that ? ..

Love to you all julles 
xx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Julles

I have felt a wee bit nauseous on and off also, sometimes think maybe its good sign then convince myself its because im sick with nerves.  Its so hard to know.  Im looking for blue veins on my boobs as I know i got them when preg with DD but think that was weeks down the line but cant remember.  Also convincing myself im more sensitive to smells, but reality is my nose was always sensitive.

Not having great sleeps either but think its all worry and nerves, so much for stress free 2ww.  Am at work but not much getting done as im going mad.


Lips


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Kate...       
All bits crossed here for that BFP!!!!
Mikeygirl x


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Kate,  Any news yet ??

Jules, i felt sick and light headed on day 5 and 6 then it passed felt completly normal until last 2 days then felt very bloated and i seem to fill up easy on the food side. Every one kept saying do you feel pregnant but i felt no different  and it was a bfp for me so who knows.

Good luck every one.

Sarah
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Poor kate how long can they keep you waiting.....


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

I was thinking the same KTx......can't believe they are keeping you waiting this long Kate sweetie xxx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all

kate still sending positive vibes.

Im offline til tuesday so i will be thinking of all the testers over the weekend and wishing you all luv n luck etc.  Also enjoy birthday Ktx.

Lips


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Lips, 
Have a good weekend, we'll both be testing on Tuesday so I'll be thinking of you. Let me know how you get on. 

Vix xx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Vix

I test wed 30th, do you test Tue 29th or wed 30th??

Lips


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

I was being a bit ditzy - I blame the drugs!!

Its definitely Tuesday I'm testing. I'll keep everything crossed we both get the right result! xx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Vix

good luck.  Hope you get through the weekend.

Sending you sticky vibes for Tuesday..

Lips


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Well you are not going to believe this - I have just had my blood test results back and they have told me that it is an inconclusive result.  This is what the nurse told me:

My HCG levels are very very low but it is still a positive. This could be due to :
a) The blasto for some reason once it implanted is taking longer to embed and therefore longer to increase my HCG
or
b) The blasto implanted the HCG levels went up but then the embryo failed so the HCG levels are now dropping.

I asked her which one was more likely and she said the (b) so now i am truely well in limbo land and it doesnt feel good at all.  She kept saying how sorry she was that she couldnt give me a result one way or another so she wants me to go for a blood test next Wednesday.  Which is days away!!! She thought that it would be better to leave it for longer to see if the HCG really jumps up.  I personally think its because she wants to see if i start my period.  So now i cant really celebrate with my best mate who is arriving tonight for the weekend or conmisserate.

This is kinda the worst senerio to be in.  If anyone out there has experienced this type of result please can you mail me with advice or your story.  As i really dont know much about this.

Thanks alot for your continued support, really need your help xxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi havent really been on this thread since my BFN IVF but have been keeping up todate with your stories and have been watching this morning for news from you Kate. Just wanted to send you a big hug..it must be such a hard situation to be..try to keep positive and really hope its good news for you sweetie xxx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh Kate

what a nightmare as if you havent waited long enough.

Stay strong

Lips


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kate 

What a nightmare hunny but holdout hope its not a no so keep thinking positive sticky thoughts and I hope you get your much deserved BFP on Wednesday

love

kate


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Sending you lots of positive thoughts for wednesday Kate xxxxx


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

Kate   

you poor thing having to wait and the feeling of not knowing must be doing your head in .

try and have a good weekend if you can  and fingers crossed for wednesday 

Julles
xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hello me again im day 4 of tww is it too early for embies to implant ive had a dark brown spot of blood this morning and cramps since yesterday my embies will be five days today could it be af coming there must be someone out there that can help me im panick stricken


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Kate omg! How stressful is this...you are having a 3ww!

good luck to everyone else!

fudgeyfu,
I think it is a little bit early, I think they implant about day 6 but if you are 5 days then fingers crossed this is it!
Try not to worry, if it is any consolation I am only on day 2 and have had blood both days! My cons said a bit of blood means nothing if it is not a full blown AF so try not to worry. Easier said than done I know but I refuse to analyse every symptom of I am going to go stir crazy!

take care all

Sarah xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Kate , what a nightmare situ.Look, don't really know about it properly but when I had my DD my tests showed a positive but a very weak one and some nice (not!) nurse told me that it had probably only been a chemical pregnancy and we had to wait.We went back to the clinic because this woman was so unhelpful and horrible about it all and someone else kept checking the results and the HCG level kept rising...........................result.....DD.. .....year and a half old now.
try and keep positive hun.

Good luck everyone,
Lips and Vic....I test on Tues the 29th, can you count me in for one more nervous wreck over the weeekend, no symptoms...just incredibly moody ( for a change)
Molly Mo
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Arghh....sure i posted here yesterday but seem to have mislaid my post!!

Kate ~ oh hun......what a rollercoaster for you. Just keeping everything crossed that your levels rise for Wednesday. Huge luck to you 

Welcome to the 2ww PinkPaula, Kathy, Sarah, Mikeygirl and Fudgeyfu......love and luck to you all 

Sarah ~ yey.....congratulations!! Can't help you with the bloods i'm afraid but just so pleased for you. Be very happy and healthy 

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend everyone,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning ladies ive had a realy bad night i just dont know whats happening ive been having strong af pains since day3 then on four had a show of brown blood tiny amount ,this normally happens before af appears im so worried i will get af in next couple of days i havent even got through the first week do you think i should be taking more pessaries im currently taken 2 a day i feel so cheated my embies havent even had a chance to implant


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

fudgeyfu......try to stay calm sweetie xxx  I have heard of this happening before and them still getting a BFP, try and think +ive (not easy i know) - do what your clinic have told you to with the pessaries they know best hun xxxxxxx

Hi everyone xxxx

C x


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

hi ladies can i join u, i just had fet yesterday, 2 went back in a 9 cell and 7 cell. so i am at the start of the dreaded 2ww. this time it has been completley natural and i have been having accupuncture as well   to all on the wait x


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hi Tufty  welcome to the 'going round the twist thread'       for you sweetie xx

Well i have just had an interesting shopping trip, got to the meat section and this wave of nausea hit me, had to run to the loo's.....Im sure its the cyclogest, anyone else experienced this on the 2ww?

C x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi tufty
were your embies fresh or frozen and when do you test    good luck


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all,
Going slightly mad here....
No symtoms, boobs sore ,then not ,then sore again.....tired but not sleeping for long or that well so no wonder.
Going crazy!....
Molly Mo
x


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello ladies,

Welcome to Tufty...............this den of insanity is great support!

Molly-mo, the cyclogest is playing havoc with my (.)(.) and makes me feel a bit sick so I think that you shouldn't worry too much about the symproms coming and going. It is impossible to know what is causing them so try not to stress!

Take it easy everyone else! Like me......awake at 6.30 this morning in a fit of panic  

Sarah xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning ladies im up early too cant sleep      ive been watching baby programmes this morning so im getting excited dont know if this is a good this is a good thing or not      ive had no more spotting so im pleased about that i think im gonna venture outside today for a bit fresh air cos im going round the twist    

                                                        lisax


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

HI Lisa

Think we've chatted in the chat room.  When is your test day?  Can't be long now?

I've sent you a bubble - to keep you positive.

have a lovely day.

love
Sledgegirl
xxxxx


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

Morning ladies 

Fudgeyfu ..glad you are feeling a little better ..lets hope it was implantation spotting ..when do you test ?.
a little fresh air will do you the world of good ,go easy on the jogging and hill climbing though .


Channy ..hey how strange ..I have been feeling sick for days and worse in the evening ...must be the cyclogest  

Welcome Tufty ...hope all goes well on your  ..when is the test day ?

Molly Mo ...It's the not knowing or being able to explain a sympton that is driving me mad..Not long for you now ..you test on wed don't you  Good luck  

Kate hun ..how you doin'  

I seem to be getting the same things as you girls .(.)(.) a bit tender today ..first day of that ...fingers crossed for you all (and myself ) Thursday can't come quick enough .... 

Love to you all 
Julles 
xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all,
julles,hi, yes its not knowing and over analysing things that drives me so crazy.
I test tuesday....
Molly mo
x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning sledgegirl  my testdate is the 5th im day 6 at the minute hows your embies settling in    ive had so many symptoms and only on day6 in a way i wish i hadnt got any we cant win can we    morning jules i  dont think ill be jogging i was never any good at exercise  ps i cant stop knicker watching


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Tufty,  Just noticed that you had your embies back in yesterday too so we really are cycle buddies!

I think my test date is the 6th as was told to do it 2weeks after EC not ET.  Has everyone else been told to do that?

Wishing you all luck,
Sledgegirlt


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

wow sledgegirl lucky you    i have to wait 2weeks after et so i will be near you on the 5th how old were your embies when they went back in


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

The embies were only day 3 so it feels like they told me the wrong day but maybe not?


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Morning Girls

Fudgeyfu.......I'm glad your feeling better hun, like julles said lets hope it was an implantation bleed     

Julles...............The cyclogest has a lot to answer for    

Sledgegirl.....Lots of       for you sweetie xx

Mollymo......I totally know what you mean about the over analysing, drives ya crazy   Hold on in there chuck     

Sarah.......6.30am        - aww hun i hope you manage to rest today  

Well im sat here blubbing, dont ask me why, cos i dont know    

C x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

sledge girl my embies went in on day 2 i think thats why you dont have to wait 2weeks ,channy dont fret hun youve got to day 7    hang on in there


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Awwww thanks hun.......I have been blubbing all morning, think im just feeling sorry for myself TBH  
you sound more upbeat sweetie xx


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi ladies

Hope everyone's ok
I've now got to 2 days to go before my test, and feeling rather flat today. Must be used to the pessaries now as I don't have any of the original symptoms I had in the first week, am now feeling tired, grumpy and rather anti-social (not so good on a bank holiday weekend) and feeling like the TX hasn't worked. We're thinking of testing tomorrow morning as DH and I have both agreed we'd rather not go back to work on Tuesday with a bfn hanging over us, so if we test in the morning at least we'll have the day to get used to the results. I'm also due to have acupuncture first thing tomorrow so hopefully that will make me feel better.
Is anyone else in the same position?
Molly mo, how are you doing? I know you're testing Tuesday too

Sorry for moaning!
Vix


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Vix.......Dont be sorry hun, and your certainly not moaning sweetie, I hope you get a BFP tomorrow xxxxx  Keep your chin up


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank Channy, I'm so glad that we've got this site to keep us all sane!!


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Just wanted to say a big thank you for all your kind posts.  I've been with my friend for the wkend whilst my DH was away so have only just come on line.

Well the good news is AF hasnt arrived yet!  I cant quite believe it.  I'm still getting the brown spotting, this has been going on since Friday but its so light, i only get it when i wipe.  So its defo not AF.  What do you think this means?  I'm now starting to wonder if there is any possibility that a blasto can hang around for a while before implanting.  I started the brown spotting on Friday which was 10 days after ET and 15 days after EC.  Just seems a bit strange dont you think

I dont want to get my hopes up but i'm starting to wonder as i would have thought AF would have started by now.  My only symptoms are lots of dizzy spells when i stand up and headaches.  Also i feel completely knackered.  I dont have sore boobs at all now.  

I did a urine test this morning and the line was very very very feint.  You could hardly see it but it was still there. If the embryo had failed wouldnt the line have disappeared by now?  I had the first feint line on Friday.  I dont really understand what happens with HCG levels - do they take along time to drop?  From what i've read they seem to take a couple of days to increase.  

I'm starting to wonder if i will actually make it to Wed without AF.  I honestly thought i would have started my period on Friday night.  

What do you all think?  Do you think i am having false hope?  Be honest please....


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

hi ladies

fudgey fu  - my embryos were frozen, ive not had to do any drugs this cycle so it has been more relaxed up till now and the 2ww!!
sledgegirl - i will be esting on 8th sept 2 weeks after they went back in, though they are a bit older than when they went in before as they were frozen and grew on for 2 days when they were defrosted they are a 9 and 7 cell, i also had assisted hatching. maybe i will end up testing the day before but that is my wedding anniversary!!

 to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

victoria good luck for tomorrow and getting your    let us know how you get on kate a positive is a positive im keeping everything crossed for you   . channy    have you got next week of work hun ? tufty mine are snow babies too      but mine went in on day 2 cos they were froze straight after fertilization and can i just say              cos these af pains are doing my head in. ps still knicker watching


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Victoria - If its any consolation i was very down the last few days before the test.  Felt incredible low, so maybe its just the drugs coming out of your body and the cyclogest.  Good luck hun, hope it works for you xxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Vix....I sure know what you mean, feel very down, anti-social and like it all hasn't worked.Any symptoms i did have i don't and generally getting ready to want to disappear to a desert isalnd...be positive I tell myself, sooooo hard!A whole new day left of serious knicker checking too.Yes, do test on Tuesday.
Good luck my dear, thinking of you big time. 

Kate...it all sounds very promising so far!...will say no more at mo but roll on Wednesday...

Molly Mo
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Tufty and Sledegirl  Loads of luck to you both and welcome to the craziness!

Channy ~ aw hugs to you  Hope you are feeling ok now 

Vix and Molly Mo ~ good luck for tomorrow and Tuesday  

Kate ~ not really sure about levels hun but i'm really hoping that everything works out for you Weds......got to be good that there's a line, everything crossed 

Hi to everyone else and hugs all round too......blimey, if everyone in life got what they deserved i'd be putting up a BFP for you all, really hope i can 



Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## veepops (May 14, 2006)

hi
good luck to everyone that tests today, i think there are 3 of us.!
i m off to the argc in a mo, cant sleep so may aswell get there for 9 am.
have got no symptoms anymore and panicking like crazy.
vxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck Veepops  

Everything crossed for fab news 

Much luck to Bendybird, Ktx and Pupz too 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Good luck ladies testing today. I have a feeling we are going to get some good news today ~ so let us know as soon as possible - i will be pinned to my PC all day hoping to hear your success      

This bank holiday has been absolutely shocking for me - I have just spent the entire time analysing my symptoms - or lack of them   I insist my husband checks by boob size every couple of hours and have even found myself squeezing them to try and assess if they are tender - well, they certainly are after I've manhandled them 

I am due to test this Saturday but am thinking of waiting until sunday... I know it sounds crazy but at least then I know the result must be correct (ie day 15 - so no negative that could turn positive).  Hmnnnn.. I have no doubt that ?I would have started my early testing HPTs from thursday but from previous experience, all it does is make you feel worse.

So, hope all you ladies are hanging in there. There's quite a few of us in our second week this week. I will be thinking of every single one of you and hoping your dreams come true
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning ladies good luck                 
      
i know what you mean about checking your boobs ive been squeezing mine for days   well im day 7 now and ive been getting af pains since day 3   but it has managed to stay away   ive had shooting pains since lastnight near my left ovary not that i know where my left ovary is    has anyone else had that


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Good luck to those of you who are testing today.


Fudgeyfu, I have had lots of shooting pains too, I assumed that it was all the work that had been going on down there! 9 hopefully its a good sign, but you just can't tell at this stage, I hope if means a   for both of us.

I'm knicker checking like crazy. I had really sore boobs during my first 2ww and that was a BFN- but nothing very much this time (apart from the shooting pains), what does that mean?
Do any of you think it's possible to get a BFP without very many symptoms and no implantation bleeding?
I am going crazy here, roll on Friday.
S.


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello ladies,

I gave in to the temptation of testing a day early and it was a    i cant believe it!!! 

I know its early days yet so will be taking things very steady! and will be checking in on you girlies to see how you are getting on!

I wish you all the best of luck!! and heaps of    and    to you all.

Love and hugs

E x x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

well done ellie on your   enjoy the next 8months   hope we all follow in your footsteps and beat the odds


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Ellie, thats fantastic, well done!!
Good luck everyone
molly mo
x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi ladies 
ive just been reading orgasms in 2ww on the voting room and found this interesting   i think it might be worth a try is any of you girls giving it a go   and indulging in some    i would like to hear you views


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Thank you for your congratulations!!!

It wont sink in!  I dont think it will until i get it properly confirmed by hosp tomorrow... so will try and stay grounded until then!!!

Good luck for all those testing over the next few days!!! sending loads of     and    for extra luck!!!

E x x  x


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi All

I posted a message this morning but i think i did something wrong and it didn't show up!

Anyway, V I wanted to wish you lots of luck with your test today.  Sending you lots of positive vibes -   

Fudgeyfu - about the boobs thing. Mine are huge - it looks like I have had a boob job!  Some of my bras don't fit anymore.  Anyway, they've been painful since I started taking cyclogest until today (I'm a day behind you) - I've had a squeeze and they're definately not as painful today...hardly hurt at all.  A slight bit of stomach cramping last night - dull ache rather than sharp pain - but nothing today.  I hope this is ok.  I'm sending you lots of good luck and angel dust - 

 

To Ellie -  Congratulations on your  - I'm really happy for you.  You must be sooooo happy.  Just think you're dreams have come true.  Take good care of yourself.

Love
SLedgegirl
xxxx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Ellie, 

way hey!!!!!!
congratulations on your  

woo hooo
S.


----------



## veepops (May 14, 2006)

hi everyone,
thanks for your good luck wishes, i got a  !!
BUT the clinic messed up a bit and forgot to phone me and tell me i was pregnant, so i had to wait the 4 hours for a nurse to phone me up and launch straight into saying "my progesterone levels are low" and i need extra injections. so i was like, so am" i pregnant or not," and she seemed suprised that i didnt know.

so later after going to the clinic they had to apologise, and although i have got a   i am scared until i go back for more bloods tomorrow to see if they are rising.

i didnt get any symptoms in the last 3 days for all you girlies out there still waiting.
good luck to you all
vx


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!  Really delighted for you.  We've had lots of good news today.  Ellie is   too.  Hang in there - have the injections - take it easy and I'm sure it will all be fine.

I'm sending some more baby dust...

    

     


I've just discovered all these pictures - its cool.

love
Sledegirl
xxxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

veepops and ellie            

can you tell me what your symtoms were


----------



## veepops (May 14, 2006)

thanks sledgegirl and fudgeyfu
congrats to ellie. 
i hope the other testers today get good news too.

my symptoms were non existent really, i had pain after ET for a few days but that wore off very quickly. i took it easy and took time off work. it felt like i had normal PMT symptoms for the few days before.


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Ellie & Veepops - Really chuffed for you big congratulations on your   .  Thats fantastic news.

Fudgey - I had shooting pains on my right and left side and a wierd ache in the middle - take a look on my diary in the ICSI section.  It was strange as i dont have an ovary on my left hand side.  For me i still dont know if its worked or not.  I was given a positive from my blood test but the HCG levels were very low so i have to have another blood test on Wed to find out.  Good luck hun.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kate ~ how are you holding out hun?

Vix and Ellie ~ congratulations!!   Really fab news for you....enjoy every wonderful minute 

Hope everyone's having a good bank holiday,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Lizzy,
I'm finding it tough to tell you the truth.  I'm still spotting with this brown discharge - do you think it could be AF but due to the cyclogest its holding it at bay?  My clinic said cyclogest would not stop AF but i'm not so sure.  
I still have dizzy spells when i stand up and hot flushes and i'm really tired.  I've found it really hard to be told that its a positive but a very low positive and then being told to wait another 5 days for another test.  Its a very long time to wait after the 2ww!  

I've been reading up about chemical pregnancies do you or anyone else know much about them?  From what i've read its either the embryo has a defect or my body has rejected it.  Is there a way to test me to see if i have something in my body that rejects it?  I just dont want to start another cycle without finding out if there is something i can do to safe guard this from happening again.

I'm going to change my clinic if i have to have a second cycle - i was at a satellite clinic and London Fertility Center for EC and ET.  I found it hard being split between two clinics so i'm going to see if i can just go direct to LFC for everything.


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Girls

Just to let you all know I got the official confirmation of the bfn today -sorry to spoil the party!

kate103-good luck to you-I had a chemical m/c on clomid-started bleeding at 5 weeks. It's *hi* and i don't think there's really much you can do to find out what the problem is. Remember most people wouldn't know they were pregnant in the first place and it would just be a late period. That's not any comfort to you I know but try not to agonise over it. Having had one myself  plus now 2 failed fets I could easily drive myself mad wondering if there's an implanation issue-there probably is but at the moment I've got too much to worry about.

Will hopefully ( touch much wood) be back on treatment in 6-9 weeks to use the last of my frosties. Wish me luck please.

meantime   to you all.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Pupz Big   .  So sorry to hear you have had a BFN, at least you have some frosties left and maybe these ones will be the strongest.
Arent there any tests that the clinic can do to see if we have something in us which rejects the embies?  The answer is probably no but i hope there is something that can be done.  I havent got any frosties so will have to start all over again and I'm worried about doing this if i'll reject them again.  
Really hope you are ok sweetie - best to keep positive as we have to keep having hope dont we


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Pupz - really sorry to hear your news!   

Fudgey - to be honest i didnt have any symptons til yesterday, i had sore (.)(.) and a bit nauseous and felt like i could sleep for a week... and i need to wee a lot!.

1st treatment was hard as i didnt know wat to expect but this time i relaxed and got on with things as normal! and i had sore boobs for the whole of the 2nd wk, but every woman and every cycle differs as my last natural cycle i had no symptons and af appeared!!! 

I wish every1 all the best of luck!!

E x x x


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi All

Pupz - really sorry to hear you news.    

Fudgeyfu - how are you feeling today?

I have woken up today with no symptoms.  Boobs still huge but no pain.  Stomach cramps all gone.  Today is final possible day of implantation so going to take it easy - but I am going out for a walk because I will go insane if I don't.  Back to work tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a good day.

Love
Sledgegirl
xxxx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi girls

Congrats Ellie and Veepops, what a lovely feeling to get that BFP.  Well done and enjoy every minute of it.

Pupz sorry for your news.

I have bad news also, tested a day early and BFN - gutted.  Will go through the ritual of testing tomorrow but these were early symptom tests and I know they are accurate.

Never really figured a BFN into the equation so we are devastated.  Dont really know what to do now for the best.  Had said this was it as no more frosties and had severe OHSS first time verging on renal failure and transfused with plasma etc v. scarey.  So a bit scared to start fresh ICSI.

Should I just be satisfied with DD and get on with my life or start again and hope for the best.  Just dont know.

VicN, wat bout you, did you do a test yet.

Kate hang in for tomorrow.

Mollymo any news?

And anyone ive missed out.

Fingers crossed for everyone.
Thanks for helping to keep me sane, cant really talk to anyone else as just dont feel they understand.

Getting ready for the sympathy and the you are lucky to have one feedback that the rellies are about to dish out.

Lips


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi sledgegirl 

im not to bad ive still got af pains   but ive had them since day 3 so now i think its the cyclogest so im not to worried    ive just asked dh to check my boobs    he said the one on the left is bigger cos he cant fit it in his hand    bear in mind mine were only little to start with   i  still wonder what that bit of blood was on day 4  but apart from that im fine thanks   


lips im so sorry about your news hun my thoughts go out to you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Congratulations Ellie and Veepops I am so pleased for you both you must be on    

Pupz and Lips sending you very big    as I too got a   and on my birthday too, My test day was yesterday but got a full on af on Sunday, I have done not a lot apart from      all weekend as we really didn't predict a negative as we had a grade 1, 8 cell transferred..

We are going to go straight back in for ICSI number 2 in October as we have no frosties at all, but we are deversated and really don't know if we can keep going through this much heartache, one thing I do know is if we are blessed to get a beautiful baby I will be sooooooo greatful and will never put myself and my hubby throught this again as it hurts soooo much.

Sorry to be a barer of bad news and so down I wish you all the much deserved BFP's that we all need as I wouldn't wish this pain and sadness on my worse enemy...

Ktx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy thoughts to the BFPs, 'Hang in there's' to the BFNs, it's not over till you decide it is! 

3 more sleeps till test day, not too crazy yet.....

Leoarna xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

hi ladies, had a few af type aches yesterday and shooting pains but no other symptoms.   to everyone  for those who got a bfn. feel a bit brain dead today so i will write again soon


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Morning ladies

Lips, really really sorry to hear your news this morning, although I'd do another test tomorrow morning just in case. I know exactly how you're feeling honey, always here for a chat if you need it.
And also Pupz, and Kate, really sorry to hear about your news too.

I did a test yesterday morning (1 day early, due to test today) and it was a BFN. We were both absolutely gutted, don't know how I managed to drive to acupuncture a couple of hours later!!. I think I'd convinced myself I wasn't pregnant as I had no symptoms whatsoever the last few days, but then Sunday night I had the smallest amount of blood, so thought that could be a sign. 
Am going to test again tonight as we tested this morning and DH and I are both so convinced there was the faintest line there, I know we're probably clinging onto false hopes, but I have to just find out for sure.

Why is life sooooo unfair!!!!
Well done to all those BFP's.

From Vix  x


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all

KTx know just how you feel.  Even though I had said it might not work etc etc really I firmly believed it would work.  I started out with 29 eggs only 19 good enough to freeze and one precious DD from that, hard to believe that we have none left.

VicN, OMG a line is a line is a line, everything crossed for you.

All others still in 2ww hang in there, this does work ive got a gorgeous DD to show for it.

Lips


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Victoria

I will keep my fingers crossed for you maybe the acup. gave the little embie a kick that it needed.....

Thinking of you

Regards

Kate

PS Lips, I am sorry for my last post saying I will never try for another if we get one I have just noticed you are doing just that, You are obviously a stronger person than I am so I hope I havent offended you, I am just in pieces and couldnt think about doing it again - easy to say now you can remind me of this when you see me on here in 2 years trying for child number 2!!!!


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words ladies, I'm probably just putting off the inevitable but I have to believe there may be a small chance that it has worked. 

Kate, I'm so sorry you had such a **** birthday. Good luck with the next one, I really hope it works out for you.

Lips, will you test again tomorrow? Stay strong for that beautiful daughter of yours.

Love Vix x
ps Molly Mo, is there any news yet?


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Just to say a BFN for me.Got to clinic for blood test and went to loo and wiped away pink stuff.Nurse said to do it anyway as some people get that with their bodies adjusting to pregnancy but never too negative to believe things like that would be happening to me and was right!test proved negative.

Sure it was the stress I had on day 4-6 ish of 2ww.Will never know for sure.Can't think how to pick myself up of the floor at the moment.Very upset and very angry.

Fellow commiserations to those who also had BFN's over the past few days and big congratulations to those with BFP's....well done!
All my love
Molly MO
X


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

VicN

yes will test 2moro just to finish the cycle etc but know its just a routine.

Kate not offended and believe me I was you 2 years ago, would have sold my soul for 1 baby.
And we got her and she is perfect etc etc.  There is no but, but you cant help trying for another esp as it is all so fab and another wee baby and bro or sister would complete the picture.

Molly mo  just saw your post, Im so sorry.  No words to make it better.

Lips


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh Mollymo, I'm so sorry hon.

We're all here if you want to talk about it. 
Vix xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Just feel so utterly empty and don't know how to get on with my day/week.Can't even cry.Feel numb and empty.
Just spoke to the my doc at the clinic who said they were such lovely embryos, even she was surprised!
Thanks for your support, will sort something out to stay sane but not sure what.
How are you Vic?
Molly Mo
x


----------



## pinkpaula (Mar 23, 2005)

Goodness, there's a lot happened here over the last few days.....

Molly mo, KT, Lips and Pupz, so sorry about the BFN's  
Ellie and Veepos, huge   to you, you must be made up... 
Viv, hang in there, there may be hope in that line...
To all the others still waiting,    


As for me, test day tomorrow. Have 3 first response tests, so that should get the message home one way or the other. Still no real symptoms. I am beginning to worry I haven't relaxed enough, but it's just so hard with a 3 year old. I just can't not do some things.... We will see. 1 more sleep......
PP xx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi girls

Molly mo, KTx & Pupz       so, so sorry girls xxxxx

Lips - hope you get a surprise tomorrow hun 

Tufty, VicN, leoarna, kate, pinkpaula - Fingers and toes are crossed for you girls      

Ellie & Veepops -  Congratson your BFP's - here's to a happy and healthy 8 months 

fudgeyfu - You know im here for you girl, we're halfway there sweetie, not long now, i swing from positive to mega negative thoughts.....what about you?  Try not to worry about the blood hun, what will be, will be  

As for me girls - absolutely nothing going on   well apart from the sore bussoms and a few twinges, which we all seem to be getting with the   cyclogest  

Love and Hugz to all

C x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thought I'd better join this thread having had embryo transfer yesterday.  This is my 2nd cycle and - unlike last time - I'm spending nearly all of the 2WW at home with my feet up.  I feel a bit of  fraud, but my consultant said that if I could, I should.

At the moment I still feel quite bloated and uncomfortable.  My consultant said this was to be expected, having had 17 eggs (!) and my ovaries are still large.  Drinking plenty of water and having lots of protein too.  Still can't quite believe what's happening...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Molly I am so sorry sweetie by the sounds of it you feel similar to me, life is so unfair and you want to scream and rant, I certainly have over the weekend and unfortunatly I dont feel any better for it, still feel like I will burst into tears at the sight of a baby, all we can do is pick ourselves up off the floor and have positive thoughts for the next go - but think I will be numb for a goood few weeks really

ktx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm so sad to hear about all the BFNs, lots of hugs    to Molly Mo, KTx and Pupz.
Lips, I'll be thinkin of you tomorrow.
Big congrats to you Veepops.

Vix, I'm hoping yours was a late implanter!

Who else is testing on Friday- that's when I'm testing! I'm convinced it hasn't worked but sooo hoping that it has, I've still few symptoms, tingly, itchy boobs (same as last time with a BFN).

THIS IS SO HARD.
xS.


----------



## snow white (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi I hope you don't mind me joining in,
I am due to test on thursday but I done a test today and it was negative,I feel gutted that we got this far and now it's all over.I suppose I will just need to wait for AF to arrive.
I'm not going to get down in the dumps about it I will just look forward to the next cycle.
I hope everyone else is coping well on this 2ww.

snow white.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Snow white dont give up yet you have tested 2 days early dont forget, fingers crossed for Thursday for you


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh snow white, you have tested a bit early. You need to test again on Thursday. I really hope it works out for you.
xS


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks channy  
i cant believe af   has stayed away for this long i realy thought i was gonna get it day3 but here i am day 8 and still nothing    im starting to get nervous now    how about you   

to all the ladies who got bfn


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Ktx, I am so sorry for you too, life is so so damn unfair , I am so so angry and finding it all very hard to deal with.
Lots of love to you, i am so sorry
Molly mo
x


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

I'm new to the 2ww board - can I join in?

I had 2 8 cell embryos implanted on Monday 21st August, due to test on Monday 4th September.

Haven't had any symptons except a bit of cramping a bit like AF pains last week.

Didn't have any implantation bleeding - does that mean it hasn't worked?


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello girls 
Oh dear ..sorry to hear sad news for you girls 

MollyMo..so sorry hun your result was not what you wanted  .I hope you have your partner for comfort ..you have to look after each other   sending you love and hugs 

Kate ..so sorry for you to have a negative ..on your birthday too .. .I know it is hard to think about now but you have a good attitude to trying again ..i hope next time it all works well for you both  .

Pupz..real sorry it did not work out .. .I hope your little frosties will be the wish you have been hoping for ... 

Lips ..sorry to hear your negative ..you have tested early so there is  hope for you still..good luck ..i hope a miracle happens and you get a positive tomorrow .

vix ..I soooo hope that hope will work for you when you test later ..alot can happen in 24 hours .. 

Fudgeyfu and channy ...good to see you are both doing ok on your  ..keep   .

Snow white.. welcome to our thread..sorry to hear that you have not got the news you wanted ..but you have tested 2 days early  .Wait till thursday (easy for me to say I know )and test again and i hope you have a nice  .I test thursday too .

Katy H ..welcome to you too ...restup now and take it easy and if you can take time off then you owe that to yourself ...good luck on your   when do you test ?

Sindybelle ...nearly friday  . .

I am due to test on thursday ,but for lots of reasons it will be a difficult morning and then worried how i will be as I need to go to work ...I know I shouldn't test early but do you girls think it will be ok to test wednesday evening (does testing in the evening make any difference,as oppsed to the morning pee).

 to you all 

Julles 
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Julles you do get a better result in the morning as concentrated pee, so if you are going to test tomorrow evening try not to have too many fluids for the afternoon so you can have as concentrated pee as possible

Good Luck sweetie here is hoping your dream comes true

Ktx


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girlies

I am so sad for all those of you who have tested  .  Yesterday was so good with 2 positives - and yet today, there's been lots of sad news.    for everyone.

Fudgey fu - good news that your AF hasn't arrived.     I've been panicking today that mine will come.  No symtoms today at all.  Have just been out for a walk which was good - but have decided to take it easy for the rest of today ready for the madness of work tomorrow.  Have taken off Friday as AL again so it will be a short week.

I have a bit of good news - the clinic rang today and 2 of my remaining 4 embies made it to blastocytes and are good enough to freeze so we now have 2  

Can't believe how tired I feel - I reckon its doing nothing!

love to you all

Sledgegirl
xxxx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Julles,

have you considered leaving the test till Friday morning?
I'm one to talk as I tested the night before last time!
As far as I know the hormones are more concentrated in your morning urine so it's better to check then, but then again the new preg tests say that you can use them at any time of the day, just don't drink too much water first.

hope that helps
xS


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

KT & Mollymo,
I've just read your posts and just wanted to say how sad i am for you   
Its just terrible to get a   and i know that nothing we can say will make it better for you.
However what we can offer is cyber support, so whenever you need a shoulder to cry on or just to have a moan i'm here for you.

To be honest i think i'll be in a similar position tomorrow.  I did a urine test this morning and it was negative.  I have my 2nd blood test tomorrow morning so i very much doubt i will have good news.  I too feel empty, emotionally exhausted and angry.  So we can have a good moan together


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Its a horrible rollercoaster that we are all on isn't it, but hopefully it will make us all stronger mummys in the end.....Kate GL for Tomorrow


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone,
Kate-will be thinking of you tomorrow but don't close the door on this cycle yet, you never know.
Always here for a moan for anyone of you too.
Molly mo
x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Oops - should have said before: I test on Monday 11th.  Have just realised that'll be "911"!!!  

My consultant said I could test on the Sunday, but as DH may well be away overnight Sat/Sun I think I'll wait until the proper date.

First day nearly down.  I'm off work all week and being very lazy.  So far I have read the paper, done 2x Su Doku, started reading a book and had a sleep this afternoon.  My only worry is that I could get used to this lifestyle!!!  DH is taking Thursday afternoon off and we're going to the cinema to see Pirates of the Caribbean.  No problem, apart from the fact I'll probably need 3 loo breaks during the film!!!

I have still got crampy type faches, but the consultant said that my ovaries would still be enlarged for a few days and this was to be expected.


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Katy H

Welcome to this thread.  Enjoy your relaxation time!

My test date is 6th Sept - so still over a week to go.  I've been resting since Saturday but it's back to work tomorrow.  Looking forward to it really because I'm starting to go slightly stir crazy   - I've been out for 2 very small walks today just so I get out of the flat and enjoy some fresh air.  My dh went back to work today and I think he's jealous that I'm on annual leave.  It's funny - if someone told him to chill and relax for 4 days, he would be in his element but I've had a real problem with it - always wanting to do something!

It's really wierd not knowing - I'm thinking really positive thoughts but then my other side kicks in to remind me that it may not work!  I know everyone is in exactly the same boat - and its a real emotional rollercoaster.

Anyway, I hope you are all ok - and holding in there.

Love
Sledgegirl
xx


----------



## tracey59 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi All

Hope you are all well, finding this bit really hard. keep having niggles but sledgegirl said these are quiet normal. Just noticed a bit of white discharge is this normal. When can I have a bath!!!!!!!!! advised me against it for a few days told me to have showers ( I have been showering honest!) just miss my soak and Im parnoid about having a bath now. Anyone else testing on the 8th.

Good luck to us all Tracey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi tracy 

welcome to the site   im testing 5th so quite near you    like you i miss my bath im not going in for the full   just showering just to make sure   
have you had any symtoms  yet


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi
    Can you put me on 2ww I am due to test on 11th of September.
Cheers


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

rainbow^                  
    
                            
                                                          
           
        


good luck everybody whos testing over next couple of weeks


----------



## pudge (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi ladies 

can i jump in on  your thread, i have been reading over the past week and would really like to join you all.

This is my first IVF and i am now on day 8 of the 2ww and have now been brave enough to post on the 2ww thread. 
i had two 8 cell embryo's put back on the 21st August and thankfully have manged to take 2 weeks off of work which in some ways i have been thankfull for as the first few days after et were very uncomfortable and i was scared to move out of the bed or off of the sofa. but now a week in to it I'm starting to analyse every little thing like every one else too. in the last couple of days have felt some niggles and keep my fingers crossed they are not AF just waiting to arrive. 

Sinybelle and Steffan i too test on the Friday 1st unsure if i am going to be able to stay away form the early testers. Steffan i have been thinking the same can it be a positive with no signs of symptoms only the sore (.)(.) for me, which i know that is from the 
cyclogest. 

wishing you all lots of   

pudge
xx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi  girls

Just a quickie from me.......sorry girls tmi coming   have any of you girls had increased cm, i know the pessaries obviouly do that anyhow but there was no where near as much as im getting now when i first started taking the pessaries    just wondering 

C x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi channy 

do you mean cervical mucus well i hope you do   yeah mines increased im running to the loo more often cos i keep thinking its af  coming lets see who can stay away from the loo the longest   ps.you can tell im getting bored 


                                        lisax


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

I was just off to the land of nod then sweetie - i thought af was on its way today because of cm (yes hun i did mean cervical mucus) ......the torture of the 2ww 

You ok today sweetie?


----------



## tracey59 (Aug 22, 2006)

Im having a few niggles and I had some white discharge to day, sorry for being rude but I feel wet all the time, does this me period is gonna come.

ps how do I get these little icons on my reply

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi tracy  

you are not being rude i think its the cyclogest that causes it    

you get the smillies on by leaving a space before and after they just show as symbols when typing but will show when you have sent your message,   i had the same problem last week  

                        night night hun


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Yep im back so much for that early night    Can't blinkin sleep, should be used to it now  

I see your still awake Lisa too    What we like


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I just had a really weepy morning, DH doesn't know what to make of me at all. I feel really anxious and tense.

Hello Pudge (Welcome- sounds like you have 2 fab embies there) and Steffan, It's nice to have some company for Friday, only 2 more sleeps to go.    
Can we make it a record 3   in one day?

I'm having some cm too, it's exactly the same every month before my AF comes. 
Channy, I raced to the loo last night thinking it was all over again.
It doesn't mean anything though- I've never heard that cm was a good or bad sign at this stage, it could also be the cyclogest.
I've been in the voting room and loads of BFPs have AF symptoms.

Kate and Julles, you're both testing today aren't you.    

To everyone else that I haven't mentioned, all the best of luck.
S.


----------



## pudge (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Good luck for the testers toady    

Sindybelle I'm getting really anxious too about Friday finding it difficult enough to sleep at the moment god knows what it will be like Thursday night. i do have a good book to try to keep my mind off things just hoping i don't finish it by then .

Can any of you ladies advise me about the Acon test sticks. i have inherited some form another FF member but do not have the instructions, can any one tell me how long to dip for and the recommended/ how long you should wait  for the lines to appear, especially the second

ooh i know i shouldn't but now i have them i cant stop myself   

Pudge
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Pudge I havent had Acon tests so unsure but most of them are dip for 3 seconds and wait between 40 seconds and a maximum of 5 minutes.

Good Luck if you do test early but I would wait until at least the morning when pee is most concentrated as today could give you an incorrect negative

ktx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning ladies 

channy   sorry i didnt reply lastnight i was looking into having tx abroad im such an optimistic me   just incase things dont turn out     

sindybelle you will be fine keep your chin up hun  

goodluck all testers today        

and pudge dont you be testing early      

everybody else lots of


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Girls i just feel like giving us all a big 

    

Love to you all

Channy xx


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Girls  ..

Welcome to our new ladies ...how  is everyone ...
Just popped in quickly to see how your all doing  .

I am gonna be testing this evening (so no water this afternoon to water it down )I know it should be tomorrow   but I can't ...so needs must and fingers crossed .

I think it is nornmal for the mucus to be thicker about this stage ,so could be another good sign ...
I am so nervous now about testing ,almost like if i don't know i still have hope ..
ah well ...off to the chemist   

Good luck and love to you all 
Julles 
xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi cheekydoll  

wellcome to the   im on day9 and think its dragging    how are you holding up   anyway you will get loads of support here hun good luck  


jules im so excited for you good luck hun


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

Just got back from the chemist and apparently there is a shortage of clear blue pregnancy tests ..they can't get any in stock  .
so come on own up ...have you all been stock piling them   .

Had to buy predictor ..I assume they are as good (def cheaper  .

Hi cheekydoll ...you have certainly come to the right place 
I don't know what i would have done without FF friends here , ...good luck  
Pudge ..not long till friday ...try not to test this early (I know i shouldn't say that as i am testing tonight ,but only 12 hours early )Just remember if you do test and get a negative ,test on friday aswell as alot can change in 48 hours ..hold out as long as you can ..and if you can't we are all here dying to be told your good news 

Good luck   to us all 
Julles 
xx


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi everyone

back in the 2ww area - although almost 3ww as i dont get to test until 18 September!!  Anyone final FET today so fingers crossed that my 2 embies stay with me for the long haul!

Good luck to everyone  

Amanda


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Julles, good luck for tomorrow, Pudge, you and me on Friday, so good luck to us too! 

Leoarna xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi cheekydoll

im doing fine thanks   ive been having af type pains   since day 3 so now i think its the cyclogest i had a spot of brown blood on day 4 but no more rung doc and he told me to increase cyclogest to 3 a day   now on day 9 still have sore boobs but apart from that im fine thanks   
what operation have you been having if you dont mind me asking   i hope you are taking it easy hunx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Lisa....your fur babies are gorgeous xxx

Cheekydoll.....ive been off 3 weeks and thats done my head in xxxxx

Julles......I only bought 1 box promise 

Amanda......good luck hunny xxx

  Channy xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks channy its only took me 2hours to do   and im getting a bit jellous ive only got one pt what i got from clinic i think i might have to go and buy some   if the shops have got any left


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Lisa dont ya have a blood test at your clinic hun?


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

no they dont channy    they just give you a pt on transfer day i have to do the test early tuesday morning and ring the clinic with the result


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

wow cheekydoll   

youve been through the ringer lately   hope you get everything you wish for goodluck hun    

ps sore boobs down to cyclogest so dont worry hun


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi folks

I don't have to get a bood test either, just a preg test.

Cheekydoll welcome, I hope it all works out. Don't worry about the boobs, it's just how some people react to the cyclogest, I had really sore ones last time and still got a BFN. They're not as sore this time, dunno what that means.
Leoarna, I'm testing on Friday too. GOOD LUCK!! I want it to work for all of us.
Julles, I' so nervous for you, I'm really praying it'll be your turn.
Amanda, hang in there, it is not easy.




XS


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

HI All

Good luck to all of you who are testing today and tomorrow.  I'm sending you lots of positive vibes   

How are you fudgeyfu?  

I went back to work today - wierd though because as much as I hated resting this last 4 days, I was thinking - I should be at home taking it easy!  Oh well - only tomorrow left and then I'm on annual leave on Friday.  Can't believe I still have a week to go until test day - it seems forever!  

I've had increased cm - thick white colour which I reckon is the cyclogest!  Well I hope so because I've never had this much before....  I agree though, because I keep thinking "oh no, AF is here" and rush to the loo.  Does anyone know when Af would arrive if BFN?  

Must be positive though and think positive thoughts!!!!

Welcome to all the new girls - glad to have you all on board.

chat later

Love
Sledgegirl
xxxxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi sledgegirl i hope you havent worked too hard today 
i think we all have increased cm must be the cyclogest  as for af coming after bfn i think you have to stop the cyclogest then it comes after a couple of days if you dont get it before        
ive got 3 spots today yes thats right 3 i usually get 1 before af arives please let that be the cyclogest too,  anyway lots of                              [br]: 30/08/06, 17:54well if we are going into detail about our cm  mine is quite watery :- anyone else?


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

sorry this is such a quick post - sneaking on whilst at work and convinced someone will see over my shoulder 
I am due to test this Saturday and I have woken up this morning with three large spots on my chin. I'm not one to really get spots - well not since being in my teens and I'm worried that this means game over for me. I haven't really had any other symptoms - no cramps of significance or anything - very strange?  
Any thoughts anyone

good luck to all those testing tonight. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Do remember that if you test early it might not necessarily be a BFN - The time I got pregnant, I had a BFN on the three days up to my test date (yes, I really did keep putting myself through it) and then it turned to a BFP on test date so NEVER thinks its over!!!

xx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I'm so sorry to say this but my second HCG result showed up as a  .  I'm so sad all i want to do is curl up and cry.  Its so much harder as 5 days ago it was positive, it was a low positive but it was still a positive.  I feel really heartbroken - we are both devastated.  

They have told me that I had a chemical pregnancy - they dont know if i rejected the embie or if it had a problem with its cells and couldnt grow anymore.  I think its harder knowing that it did implant, we were almost there!  I'm speaking to my consultant on Friday and i'm going to ask her all about the NK cells that i've been reading about on the internet.  If there's a test that can be done then i want to do it - as i really dont think i can go through all of this again and then find out it implanted but didnt live long.

Its all so hard - i just feel numb, exhausted, emotionally destroyed and also very angry - just want to scream 'why us!!!'

Anyway tonight i'm going to have a drink - havent had one in a very very long time, so i'll probably be ****** after one glass  

Just also wanted to say thank you for all your support and i truely believe we will all get there in the end.  Just for some of us the journey takes a little bit longer.  It will happen, so if you are on your 2ww and reading this dont worry - what will be will be.  At the end of the day i suppose i did manage to get pregnant, even if it was for a very brief time - and i also managed to get this far with only having one ovary.  So it shows that there is hope - its just tough going.

Big hugs to all of you and i really hope you all get your BFP's xxxxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Kate

Sorry to gatecrash I'm usually on a different thread, just read your post.

I am so sorry this hasn't worked for you this time.  Your time will come soon,

Sending you lots of     

Kathryn xxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Kate , I am so so sorry.
You have had such a tough 'ride' , it is all so unfair, there is such a fine line between how happy we could have been and how sad we now are.
There is no rhyme nor reason to all of this, everyone is always so quick to say that it wasn't meant to be or it wasn't the right time.
I don't know what i believe but I do kind of feel that we definitely will all get there, whether its our first, second or third miracle that we are going for.
Rest up, take it easy and try ( hard i know) to be positive for the future.
Look forward to seeing your name on another 2ww!
Molly Mo
x


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Kate - I am so sorry to hear your news.  You must be heartbroken and I don't think anything I will say will take away that pain.  You will get there in the end.     

Fudgeyfu - work was fine.  Was actually on a course called Organisational stress management - appropriate I think seeing we did a section on managing personal stress!  Funny eh.  Dreading proper work on Monday as job is quite stressful...so hopefully I can put some of this learning straight into practice.

To all of you with spots - I think you can blame cyclogest!!!  It has a lot to answer to.

love to you all.

Mel
xxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi kate im so sorry to hear your news                                              

dont give up on your dream xxxx[br]: 30/08/06, 18:58hi girls me again 

while we are on the subject of symtoms from cyclogest like sore boobs af pains, spots  well ive got a new one,  hairy legs mine are really hairy  do you think this could be the cyclogest ? or do you think its just me being bone idle  i bet you lot think i look a right state.  youre right i do


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

And I've got greasy hair!  Or is that because I haven't washed it!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

ooooooooo cheekydoll   thats got to be the worst symtom yet   i really feel for you keep your CHIN up girl


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

hi ladies 
kate so sorry to hear your news  

on the topic of cm mine is very watery i am on day 6 i am on a fet natural cycle so i cant blame the drugs, worried that it means af is lurking though ive had no pains.
when i did ivf ist time i used hair removal cream on my legs that i always use and i had a blotchy rash all over my legs those drugs can do weird things! i have  been feeling a bit down today but trying to push negative thoughts away, praying that my embies stick this time x


----------



## tracey59 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi All

Hope you are all doing ok. Kate Im so sad for you, hope you are ok dont no what to say to you, just keep your chin uo hon.
Hi Sledgegirl hope you are well.
Well no niggles to day and no white discharge is that a good sign or not, not sure what to make of it.Only thing is my belly is so swollen you would thing I was 6 months gone no ha ha I wish anyone else feel bloated. Is this the normal!
Anyway test is due on the 8th god what a long 5 days, anyone else testing on that day.

Good luck to you all and god bless

Tracey  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ps still cant get little faces on what am I doing wrong


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Kate ~ so sad for you, been looking for your news all day and i'm so very sorry. Wish I could say something remotely useful but i can't......just much love and many hugs 

Pupz ~ hun, really so sorry for your BFN too. Wishing you all the luck in the world for your frosties 

Ktx ~ so much sad news.......huge love to you and so sorry that your birthday couldn't be happier 

Molly Mo ~ hun  honestly i've been doing this thread for so long and i'm sure it's just luck hun.....i'm sure the stress didn't affect anything. Look after yourself 

So many BFNs  I'll leave the link to the Negative Cycle thread if any of you need to chat, rant, anything really.......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Vix ~ how are you getting on today....did you test again?

Lips ~ any news hun. Someone very wise on this site once said that just because we struggle with infertility why should we only have one miracle  Wishing you much luck in your journey for a sibbling.

Snow White ~ welcome to the 2ww and good luck for tomorrow 

Steffan ~ welcome to you too  Not everyone has implantation bleeding hun......symptoms really do seem to vary. Loads of luck!

Julles ~ did you test today?

Sledgegirl ~ well done for your Frosties hun....fab news 

Welcome Fowler, Tracey and Jane.....happy chatting and good luck 

Amanda ~ welcome, blimey you've got a long wait!!!

Pudge ~ how are you feeling hun.....not long to go!!

Good luck to Fifi, Julles, Pinkpaula, Kathy and Snow White for tomorrows tests 

Take care all,

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## tracey59 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Lizzy

Thanks for pointing me in right direction.

Also the treatment Ive had is ICIS, just notiv\ced you had put me down as IVF soz to be a pian

Love and hugs

Tracey


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

All done Tracey....sorry hun 

When you are typing a reply just click on the smilies above and it should insert them in your posts.....if you click on the word 'more' it should give you lots of other smilies to choose from 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Kate i am so, so sorry hunny, i was so wishing the result would be what you wanted xxxxxxxxxxx  Love & Lots of hugz to you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know which one of you lovely ladies at ACU who just recently had a BFP and who is from around Muswell hill area but i just met your really lovely sister in a Thai restaurant in East Finchley.
We overheard a conversation about cheap IVF drugs (as you do) and we had a little chat at the end of our meal to find out about the drugs etc and spoke about the FF site.
Anyway, whoever it is.......you sister is lovely
Molly Mo
x


----------



## pinkpaula (Mar 23, 2005)

I think I might have got confused!!   
I was told to test Wednesday 31st...and TODAY is the 31st isn't it?  Well I tested Tuesday and yesterday and both times saw that 1 lonely line. I had my blood test yesterday but will need to wait a few days for the result. Had it NHS in the end as privately done it would still be 3 days. Seemed pointless paying for it then. How come you girls get same day results?
I am clutching at straws for a result. Looked on a google search and found First response, (that I used), is NOT any more sensitive than most urine tests. Clearblue Easy in fact detects HCG much earlier. So now you know that!!
Hoping my result wil be here by Friday. It's hard doing those injections now I pretty much know I'm not pregnant.
Next step, Immune testing and sell what I have left for another try....


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Kate - so, so sorry to hear your news.  I know nothing anyone can say can make it better, but we all are thinking of you.  don't give up xx

Pinkpaula - you're testing today aren't you?  Let us know how you get on - good luck!

Anyone heard how Jules' test went?

I'm not on cyclogest like you all, I'm on Pregnyl injections instead - one on day of ET and one 3 days later and that was it.  Anyone else on this?  I only have symptoms as if AF on way.  Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Pink paula, you should not give up hope just yet, it could be a late implanter, I really hope so (read mn23160's post). 
Kate, what awful news, I'm so so sorry.  
Tracey, I'm all swollen and bloated too, I have no clothes that fit me, people must be starting to talk at this stage- I have to say I rather like it but if I get a BFN tomorrow, I'll not be so pleased! 
mn23160 (I hope that's not your real name!) I heard somewhere that spots can be a sign of preg, or it could be the cyclogest too, or it could just be the stress of all of this----- here's hoping it's the first one.  

Julles and Vix, I'm hoping for good news for both of you      
Steffan, if you look in the voting room lots of people felt like AF was on it's way and got a BFP.  
To everyone else good luck and stay sane.
I'm testing in the morning, this will be the hardest day.

xS


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning ladies lots of            today please.

stefan ive been getting constant af pains since day3    and herei am now day10 so dont worry    

pinky sorry about your news hun    

goodluck to the rest of the testers today    

how is everyone else doing today anyway


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi ladies

We have bad news I'm afraid. We got 3 positive results on Tuesday my actual testing date but Tuesday night I started to bleed quite badly and haven't stopped since (my AF's are normally 2-3 days long and never as heavy as this). I tested positive again yesterday morning but the line was really faint which my hospital said was not a good sign. 
So now we're resigned to the fact that we've lost our 2 little ones, and we're both gutted, we couldn't even get excited over the positive line because we were so worried about the bleeding.

So my advice to all you lovely girls due to test soon, is try and resist temptation to test early, god knows how hard that is, but do it the day you're supposed as you may get a very different result.

Us, well we're more than determined now to make sure we get pregnant soon, and will have a go at doing in naturally for a couple of months (I've read lots of women do get pregnant naturally after treatment).
But I'll still be reading to hear all your news.

Mollymo, how are you hon?
Lips, I sent you a message, hope you got it
Kate, I'm really really sorry to hear your news, here if you need a chat
Lizzy, thanks for remembering me
Julles, hope you've got good news

Take care girls, and lots of luck to you all, I'm thinking of all of you.
Vix xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Heh Vix, So sorry to hear your news - I just can't believe it especially after getting those positives - its so so unfair.      I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you in the future and hope to hear some good news very soon. My cousin's wife had a very early miscarriage after treatment and actually got pregnant the following month naturally so you never know!!

Sindybelle ... yes my username is a bit stupid - I panicked and ended up using my log on name for my PC at work - pathetic heh. MN - is simply my initials - I would love to change it but am worried it will lose my past posts and replies. Therefore I will have to stay with a name of a robot    

Anyway ladies, I totally lost the plot and did an early test last night. Sat and cried when it was negative and insisted on commiserating with a glass of red wine - my DH was horrified although I have to say it wasn't big and it made me feel loads better.  I think deep down I know that it hasn't worked - I've been having cramps since yesterday afternoon and I dont know... its a feeling I have. Anyhow, woke up this morning telling myself that although it probably hasn't worked, I should at least wait till test date on Saturday - what happens ........... I walk past a Boots this morning and find myself buying another HPT.  Then went to the loo at work and repeated the trauma of the night before - another BFN.  I went back to my desk and cried - probably solidly for 30mins and can you believe noone noticed!  I know you shouldn't test early but I wanted to just incase there was a chance that I'd see a positive and therefore cut short this agonising wait but you know what ... it isn't worth it so PLEASE whatever you do ladies ... DO NOT TEST EARLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lots of love

Melanie (MN23160)


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Girls 

just popped in quickly ..at work and I sit on reception so can't lose it 

I tested last night and sorry to say it was a negative  ..I tested again this morning(in case the morning pee was better and was clinging on to evrey bit of hope i could ) and of course it was a negative also .
So that's it for me .we won't be doing the IVF again . 

sorry for the me  post  feel very sorry for myself and feel such a failure  
.


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Julles,
Really really sorry to hear your sad news, but please don't feel like a failure. I'm always here if you want to rant and get anything off your chest - I know how you're feeling hon.

Melanie, please try again on Saturday, we got a negative when we tested the day before, and on the right day we had a positive so please don't give up hope hon.

Love Vix x


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi again,

Vix, I'm so very sorry  

Melanie, I'm so sorry that you keep getting BFNs but your testing day is Saturday, it's not over till then    
and your name is not stupid, I just imagined you as a sort of robot!!!

Julles, Sorry to hear about your test, you are definitely not a failure, it takes a lot of guts to go through this, I hope these boards can be some support for you at this hard time.  

xS


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All

Kate, so sorry bout your news and you pinkpaula and me.  Vix hang in there if you can, some people have had bleeds and somehow still stayed pg.  So hang in there.

I did my test yesterday just to be sure to be sure and was a BFN, just knew it,  In some ways the testing early helps to get used to the idea of a neg  with a faint hope for positive on the real test day, but worst case scenario confirmed yesterday.  Lots of tears, emotions anger etc.

Dont know whats next, had said this is it but all of a sudden feel like i need to be doing something.

It would be quite easy to embark on fresh icsi cycle but im so scared of the OHSS happening again as I had a severe case ist time round and all the info seems to say that there is a high risk of it happening again.  It was a scary time and not sure I want to go there again.  Anyway have emailed the consultant with some questions and hope to hear from her soon.

Vix got your mail just now, just into office as been out n about all day.  Thanks for that and likewise am always here for chat.

Good luck to all rest of 2ww girls, so many, sindybelle you from NI think i mentioned that I am and was at RVH.  

This does work and I have Tara to prove it from before, so hope you all get one like my wee miracle.

Luv lips


----------



## pudge (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Jules really sorry to read your post sending you   

ladies i really need some advise and a Stern telling off firstly and supidly i did a hpt this morning and it cane out negative which of course has drastically dropped my mood and thoughts of being positive. many thoughts going through my head as you can imagine even took myself off to the pictures by myself like a sado to try to take my mind off things.
anyway this afternoon after the pictures i have had a slight brown discharge nothing drastic but noticeable (sorry tmi). does any one think this could be an inplantation bleed as i had et on the 21st so I'm day 10 of the 2ww, even worse i test tomorrow at the hammersmith as there 2ww is from EC not transfer so is it all to late for an implantation bleed. haven't had any thing like this so far !!
God i was doing so well until today any thoughts would be gratefully received as I'm going crazy. 

Thanks 
Pudge
xx 

Lips sorry to hear of your bfn big    to you 

xx


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Julles

So sorry to hear your news and that you're not trying again, but you have to do what you feel is best.

I've started bleeding quite badly today (day 10) with really bad cramping so I can only assume it's going to be a BFN on Monday, test day.  Can't believe it hasn't worked.  Feel like a failure.


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Lips, I have PMed you as I am from NI going to RVH too. So sorry this hasn't worked for you this time. 

Pudge, this might still be an implantation bleed, as someone said earlier people do bleed and get preg. I will be thinking about you tomorrow, I'll be testing first thing in the morning. Let me know how you get on.   

Steffan, I'm so sorry that you are bleeding too, again, it is very early, is there any chance this could be implantation?

 to everyone on the 2ww.

XS


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girls

Vicx - I am so sorry to hear your news.  You must be gutted - my heart goes out to you and your dh.  

Jules - you must also be gutted, so sending huge hugs.  I don't think words take away the pain...but we're here if you want to talk.  

Melanie - test again on Saturday - you've tested very early - there's many people who test the day before and its BFN, and then on the right day - its BFP.  SO  think positive, and hang in there.

                       

All my love to everyone

Sledgegirl
xxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there,
Julles...So so sorry, just to let you know that, i know nothing helps

Vix......Hi there, so sorry to you too, Ithink i replied to you whe nyou replied to my 'salty taste' post.Thinking of you and all of us.

Melanie...Please please try again at the right time, too early to know for sure.

Steffan....Hold tight, as we all say lots of people have Af symptoms when in fact it is pregnancy...just to make us feel even more worried and confused than we already are.

All my love to all
Molly mo
x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Big hugs for the BFNs, we all know how crappy it is to see that lonely blue line..... You are in my thoughts.

Sindybelle - you and me tomorrow morning chick, GOOD LUCK! 

Leoarna xxxx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to send lots of big                             to everyone that got their BFN's today and to those that tested early and were disappointed.  My heart goes out to each and every one of you - life is very unfair.  

I think its been a sad few days on the boards, but I'm hoping that things will change and we will start to see some  , please dont give up hope out there - we will all get there in the end.

For me i had a very emotional night with my DH, we ended up getting quite ****** and we cried and cried and cried.  But its really helped, I feel that we have mourned our little embies and now we are ready to move on.  I'm going to ask my consultant tomorrow all about the NK cell tests so i'll let you know what i find out.  

Good luck to those testing tomorrow, lets have some good news for the weekend


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning girls

I've woken up to find my stomach swollen and bloated!  I've got 5 days to go before test day.....  Has anyone else had this?  Not sure if its a bad thing or a good thing!  boobs are bigger too.

Love
Sledgegirl
xxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning sledgegirl

i think this is another cyclogest symptom :- one day i have a bloated stomach and the next i dont it keeps changeing for me 

you should see the size of my spot  im quite proud of it 

goodluck to leonora and cheekygirl today bring on the bfp                                    [br]: 1/09/06, 10:01sorry about that i ment sindygirl         [br]: 1/09/06, 10:04ive done it again i ment sindybelle


----------



## pudge (Mar 9, 2005)

Morning ladies 
well after an emotional day yesterday i didn't have ant further brown spotting and thankfully didn't turn into full AF over night.
I was up early today to go to the Hammersmith for the blood test and had all ready decided not to do the hpt when i got up just to go along and hope for the best.
they nurse said they could call any time after 12 and if they haven't called before 4pm then to call them. i thought god what torture.

Sindybelle, Seffan and Leoarna How you doing girls thinking of you all 

Pudge

gonna try and sit and watch some day time tv and pop back ofr updates.


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Girlies,

For those of you with negative cycles i am so sorry for your loss.    

for those of you on your 2ww..

sledgegirl-
keep an eye on the bloating, but it might be worth trying the pessaries in the front door if you are not already as the back door can cause swelling, pain and bloatedness- unfortunately it's a little messier tho.

also af symptoms- all the way through my 2ww i was convinced that my af was ude as i had such bad cramping. anyhow i tested a week ago now and had a BFP. it's so hard not to over analyse ever single symptom (i also had no sore boobs, no more veins and they dont appear to be growing- but was large to begin with so maybe they have and i havent noticed: did think about trying to weigh them lol) unfortunately the worry doesn't stop after the 2ww and at times i convince myself that i've lost the baby. there are people on here that bleed and are still pg. 

I tested 5 days early and had a BFN so please dont give up hope.

remember you are pregnant until proven otherwise.... stay positive and try to rest as much as possible. talk to your embies and always wish them pleasant dreams!!!

Love to all

Ali
xx


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

I got a BFN this morning. DH and I are absolutely gutted. Even though we knew the chances were low, we still had hope.
Dont know what to do next, will probably have to wait ages for review appointment. I'm going to phone another clinic and see what they think.

Pudge, this may be a good outcome, I really hope so.    
Leoarna and Steffan, how are things?

take care
xS


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Sindybelle   i'm sorry hun - hope you are your DH are looking after each other xxxx
Pudge - just wanted to wish you good luck for you HCG result.  The waiting is awful, for my first test I was told i would hear in 2 hrs but it actually took 5hrs! My advice is find something to keep you busy - i did loads of ironing, i never usually iron a thing but it was therapeutic.  Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Pudge

My fingers are crossed, the bleeding may have been implantation bleeding. 

Good luck.

Springtime


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all, can I join you please. I have just had my first natural IUI yesterday and am now on my 2ww..feels a bit strange as i feel completely different than when I started my IVF 2ww. Bit more relaxed I think xxxx

PS good luck to you all who are due to test...lost of luck and positive vibes xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

sindybelle im so sorry hun                      

pudge goodluck for today we could do with some good news fingers crossed                                                           

loobyloo welcome goodluck on your 2ww


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Morning girls

Sindybelle....so, so sorry sweetie   

Good Luck Pudge     

Has anyone else got stretch marks on their (.)(.)  

C x


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

cheekydoll i have had the tears on/off for a week now.....so yes i think it is another cyclogest s/e


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

youre right cheekydoll :

i didnt expect to get all these symptoms  i thought i would of sailed through the 2ww, little did i know  i suppose ill know for next time. 

weve got to get some bfp soon     

like someone said earlier we are pregnant  until we get proven otherwise. come on girls                               [br]: 1/09/06, 13:17hi me again just updating you on my spot  its burst  i miss it already


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pink Paula ~ any news....loads of luck hun 

Vix ~ i'm so sorry about your news  Please do come and join the 2ww Naturally thread if you want to....love and luck to you xx

Julles ~ hugs to you too  So sorry the news was bad xx

Lips ~  hope that your consultant can give you some answers.....take care xx

Kate ~ good luck too with your consultant today.....it really has been a sad few days 

Sindybelle ~ so sorry for your BFN too hun....you and DH look after eachother xx

Mel (mn230160) you can change your user name hun....IM me if you need a hand  Good luck for your test tomorrow 

Steffan ~ how are you doing....are you still having the bleeding?

Loobylu ~ welcome to you 

Pudge and Leoarna ~ luck, luck and more luck for today!!  

Take care everyone.........going to lock this thread now and start you all up a new one 

Here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66716.0

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------

